# Stevens Bikes 2007



## MasterAss (31. August 2006)

Habt ihr schon mal ein Auge auf die neue Seite geworfen?
www.stevensbikes.de

Wie geil ist das denn bitte?

Neue, gestraffte Modellpalette. Neue, hammergeile Designs. Carbon-Hardtail. Neue All-Mountain Fullys mit neuer Umlenkwippe und und und

Für mich definitiv, die Überraschung!

Will jemand ein Stevens F10 Race 05 mit Modifikationen kaufen? Ich will so neues haben      

EDIT: Es gibt anscheinend kein 3-Gelenker mehr. Das F-9 ist Geschichte. Dafür jetzt unterschiedliche Fullys mit 4-Gelenker.

EDIT 2: Hätte wahrscheinlich doch eher in "sonstige Bikethemen" gepasst. Mist.


----------



## Poisson (31. August 2006)

Die Preise wurden übrigens zum Teil extrem erhöht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AK13 (31. August 2006)

Zitat:"... denn nur auf dem Trail können Bikes langfristig überzeugen." 

Vielleicht hilft/stabilisiert die neue Umlenkwippe?


----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2006)

@poisson:

Speziell wo? Denn die Fullys sind nämlich billiger geworden.
EDIT: Du meinst wahrscheinlich die ehemalige M-Serie.

@AK13:

Ich denke schon, denn für das F-10 waren die letztjährigen Ergebnisse meistens nur "gut". Zu bemängeln gab es immer, dass es mehr uphill als downhill - Qualitäten hat. Haben die sich wahrscheinlich zu Herzen genommen.

Also ich finds klasse, auch die Ausstattung für den Preis. Augenmerk liegt eindeutig auf nem Klasse-Fahrwerk. Hätte ich nen Abnehmer für meins oder genug Geld würd ich´s kaufen


----------



## faketreee (31. August 2006)

Also das "Manic" scheint dem ehemaligen M8 zu entsprechen. Komplett XT und selbes Gewicht. Und der Preis ist auch der selbe geblieben.

Aber die Designs sind endlich nicht mehr 0815. Zwar auch keine Designerstücke, aber deutlich schöner als die ganzen Vorgänger. Finde ich.


----------



## faketreee (31. August 2006)

Zudem Zwei Carbonhardtails fÃ¼r 2100 bzw 2000â¬. Vom Gewicht her aber nicht wirklich leichter als die Alupendanten.


----------



## AK13 (31. August 2006)

MasterAss schrieb:
			
		

> @poisson:
> 
> Speziell wo? Denn die Fullys sind nämlich billiger geworden.
> EDIT: Du meinst wahrscheinlich die ehemalige M-Serie.
> ...



Da mich innerhalb eines Jahres die Lager "verließen" und ich das Fluent F10 (2005er Modell) und das Team Racing (2005er Modell mit verstärkter 2006er Schwinge) insgesamt 1200km fuhr (im Winter von Mitte Nov.-Ende März = 0 km), wünsche ich für die nachfolgenden Modelle eine größere Stabilität. Vom Aussehen sind es schon schöne Teile mit sehr schönen Parts!


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (31. August 2006)

Das SMC 1 findet ihr schön?

Ich bin von der Stevens MTB Serie völlig enttäuscht. Die Topmodelle sind extrem hässlich und für unter 1000 Euro bekommt man fast nichts mehr. Vor allem die S-Modelle, und damit die die man hier am Besten Verkaufen kann, sind nicht nur hässlich, man bekommt auch wenig fürs Geld. 

Dann gibt es wieder Komponenten Mix von dem sich Stevens Jahrelang verabschiedete... Am SMC wild zusammengewürfelt, Avid, Truvativ, XTR, LX wie soll man denn jemanden der wenig Ahnung hat so ein Rad verkaufen 

Schön aber leider teurer sind die Treckingmodelle. Das R14 gibt es mit Excenter Tretlager und der Road Flyer ist schon in Richtung Designpreisverdächtig. Erinnert mich an Biomega und andere Designmarken.


----------



## MasterAss (31. August 2006)

Nur zur Richtigstellung:
Das SMC 1 gibt es nur im Baukasten unter Custom:






Das was du meinst ist das SMC Flight und das ist schon ein wenig gewürfelt. Aber sinnvoll und wer auf Gruppen steht, da gibt auch das SMC Flight ES und das hat komplette XT 07. Guckst du:





Die Allround - Serie (Günstig-Serie oder Einsteiger) ist halt sehr schlicht geraten. Die Austattungen sind durchaus sinnvoll, aber nicht überragend. Kann man natürlich auch nicht Versenderbikes vergleichen.

Aber es gibt genug Bike für´s Geld auch unter 1000, z.b. das S-8 oder das S-7. Aber mit Sicherheit ist das nicht die Preisklasse in der am meisten verkauft wird. Wenn du allerdings billig + Top-Austattung willst, dann muss man halt zu H&S bzw. Canyon greifen. Der Versenderpreisvorteil ist nunmal leider unschlagbar. Aber die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon zu genüge und vllt. kennt ihr ja schon meine Meinung dazu   

Mein Favourit bleibt im 2007er Programm das Fluent ES:


----------



## ubiquiet (31. August 2006)

nett und schick ist auch meine Meinung! aber findet ihr die Farbwahl noch passend??? Ich meine Carbon super edel aber rot und gelb ist schon gewagter Kontrast! Sieht ein bisschen aus als hätten sie nur noch die zwei Farben im Topf gefunden und ganz schwarz wollten sie es auch nicht lassen??

Sagt mal vielleicht sehe ich das ja auch falsch aber ich sehe schwarze Fox F80??!! Wie das nur? Die über Fox geben keine Farbwahl raus! Sonderbestellung machts möglich! Schade für den privat Käufer.

Und gott sei dank ist der Sarm boom auch endlich über Stevens eingebrochen....
Der Druck von der Kongruenz oder anders die Wünsche der kunden nach sram comps stieg ja immer mehr! Freut mich aber insgesamt für die Hamburger Jungs die werden mit dem Konzept mit neuen gescheiteren bike-Namen neuer Variabilität in den Modellen ihrem Umsatz sicher weiter steigern können

von mir gibt es steigende Tendenz! Weiter so


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (1. September 2006)

Die müssen sich ja nicht alle Modellnamen merken sondern nur das was für sie in Frage kommt. 

**** hätte ich bloß nicht das Carbonmodell vorgeordert. Wenn ich gewußt hätte was stevens da designmäßig abzieht... 

MasterAss ich wollte es nicht so raushängen lassen aber ich verkaufe die Dinger und deswegen ärgert mich ein Rad für 999 mit Tora und Julie doppelt. Sowas haben Anbieter à la Diamondback aber für 1099 hab ich vor ner Woche noch das letzte 06er S8 verkauft mit LX-XT Mix und R-Seven.

Komponentenmix bedeutet 10 mal so viele Ersatzteile auf Lager. Sram noch rein und man muss noch mal doppelt so viel Kram haben.

Das Fluent ist schön aber ich denke man muss sich auf Dauer mal nach ner Alternative umsehen. Vielleicht Commencal oder Lapierre wer weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterAss (1. September 2006)

iiiiihhhh Franzosen.... 

naja, aber als Bikeshop muss man sich wohl oder übel den Hersteller bzw. Kundenbedürfnissen anpassen, gel? Und nicht jederman steht auf Gruppen. Ich mag SRAM persönlich auch nicht, aber wenns der Kunde will, dann will er´s.. Wie es nunmal so ist.

Erstmal abwarten was sich bei den anderen Herstellern mit den Preisen getan hat. Ausserdem denke ich dass das gleich eine MwSt-Anpassung war + gestiegene Bezugspreise weil ja eh alles teuerer wird in unserer wundervollen Spekulationsblase


----------



## dsan1 (2. September 2006)

Schade dass das S9 auch nicht mehr im neuen Katalog auftaucht. Das war echt mal ein schönes Rad.


----------



## MasterAss (2. September 2006)

Für 1499, dass hat das S9 gekostet ohne Scheibenbremsen, bekommst du jetzt ja, IMHO, ne viel bessere Alternative:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=163§=description&lang=de_DE

und das alte S-9, soll wohl dies in neuer Form sein, schätze ich:

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=162§=equipment&lang=de_DE


----------



## Christian_74 (4. September 2006)

Das Road flyer finde ich auch zum verlieben schön. Wenn es nur noch das Gewicht vom Strada 800 hätte...  Träumen ist schön. 

Sag mal, Siddartha. Was bringt die neue Shimano Alfine in sich? Kann sie mit einer normalen Gangschaltung Stand halten? Das Road ist ja ein Flitzer und keine Spaziergurke. Gibt es das Rad auch mit V-Brakes?


----------



## Schafschützer (5. September 2006)

Verdammt, jetzt gehört mein M8 wohl endgültig zum alten ALU.

Wie bringe ich meiner Frau bei, daß ich wieder ein neues Rad brauche?


----------



## MasterAss (5. September 2006)

Einfach kaufen und Vorstellen mit den Worten: Och guck mal, ist das nicht schön und sooo billig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian_74 (5. September 2006)

Vielleicht merkt sie gar nicht den Unterschied.


----------



## ubiquiet (9. September 2006)

ich hab nochmal genauer nachgesehen und siehe da das M9 ist "schwerer" geworden...

das Rahmengewicht betrug 1415 jetzt 1315 ====100g
die XTR ist ja auch nochmal leichter geworden ==== ca.100g

aber dennoch ist bei gleichen Komponenten (ritchey....) das Gewicht gleichgeblieben!?????

versteh ich nicht


mfg



ubiquiet


----------



## MasterAss (9. September 2006)

ich finde auf der 2006er Seite gar kein Gesamtgewicht für das M9Team. Lediglich das Rahmesngewicht ist angegeben mit 1415gr.

Beim 2007er M9 = Juke wiegt der Rahmen 1315gr. Wir gehen jetz mal davon aus, dass das angegebene Gesamtgewicht von 9,9kg sich auf die XTR Version bezieht. Dann müsste das eingesparte Gewicht ja eigentlich bei der Gabel drauf gekommen sein. Kann aber glaube ich nicht sein, denn die REBA Team wird wahrscheinlich genausoviel wiegen. Ausserdem ist auf dem Foto auch ne Fox abgebildet. Somit schätze ich, dass die Gewichtsangabe links einfach nicht stimmen kann oder sich auf die SRAM-Variante bezieht.


----------



## FeierFox (9. September 2006)

Klasse Räder. Hätte ich mal gewartet mit dem Bikekauf  Weiß jemand ob alle Rahmen auch einzeln erhältlich sind ?


----------



## ultraschwer (9. September 2006)

Ts, ts was findet ihr bloß an Stevens?

Was ist daran neu? Was ist daran besonders? Was ist daran faszinierend?

Stevens hat mal preiswerte Räder gebaut. Genauer CC-Räder. Dann haben sie versucht mehr Ferderweg in ihren CC-Räder einzubauen. Das war dann
irgendwie unpassend.
Mein Händler hat die auch. Ich steh im Laden und  - langweile mich.
Das geht nicht nur mir so. 

Aber schön für Stevens, dass es euch gefällt.

ultraschwer


P.S. Ja, ich bin schon mal ein Stevens gefahren, F9 probehalber: Langeweile, Langeweile...


----------



## uphillking (9. September 2006)

@ultraschwer :

und was fährst du ?

Hörst dich nach 'nem typischen "Kultbike"-Fahrer an. 
So'n Yeti, Klein oder ähnlich veraltetes.


----------



## ultraschwer (10. September 2006)

Wenn Canyon für dich Kult ist  

ultraschwer


----------



## FeierFox (10. September 2006)

Die oberknaller Räder hat Canyon aber auch nicht.


----------



## MasterAss (10. September 2006)

ultraschwer scheint einer von der konservativen Sorte zu sein. Wahrscheinlich VW-Fahrer 
Also wenn Canyon schön ist dann weiß ich auch nicht, biederer gehts ja nimmer 
Vor allem der neue Schriftzug.:kotz: 

Sicherlich von der Funktion tolle Räder, aber sicherlich nicht soviel besser als ein Stevens. Ausserdem fährst du wahrscheinlich auch ein ESX und vergleichst das mit dem Marathon-Bike F-9... Klar das es dann langweilig erscheint. Ist halt ein uphill-Bike und dazu noch kein Viergelenker.


----------



## ultraschwer (10. September 2006)

So, jetzt habt ihr aber genug über mich gemutmaßt.

Aber es geht hier bitteschön nicht um mich.
Es geht um Stevens 2007!

Ihr seid mir noch die Antworten schuldig was an Stevens aufregend, neu
und faszinierend ist.

ultraschwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeierFox (10. September 2006)

Neu ist fast alles. Die Fullys wurden offensichtlich überarbeitet, bei den Hardtails gibts Carbon und die M-Reihe wurde durch komplett neugestaltete Rahmen ersetzt (man bedenke wo früher die Sitzstreben ansetzten).

Mich interessieren eigentlich eh nur die CC Hardtails (alles ab dem Modell Wave aufwärts) und die finde ich für den Preis wie gewohnt gut ausgestattet (mit etwas handeln kommt man noch günstiger bei weg) und optisch hervorragend. 

Wenn, dann würd ich mir das Manic holen, allerdings mit anderer Gabel. 
Ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren aber ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass man im (nicht-internet) Laden bei nur ganz wenigen Herstellern ein vergleichbares MTB bekommt 

Was die "Innovation" angeht zählt Stevens meiner Meinung nach übrigens sicher nicht zu den Spitzenreitern, worunter die Räder aber alles andere als Leiden.


----------



## Daniel1977 (11. September 2006)

Neu ist bei Stevens wohl eine sehr zweideutige Angelegenheit. Der einzige Unterschied vom "neuen" All-Mountain Glide zum Fluent (ehemals F10) ist ein geändertert Umlenkhebel. Ob das Ding dann wirklich seiner Bestimmung gerecht wird. Man darf gespannnt sein.

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Morgan (12. September 2006)

Also ich wollte im August noch ein Stevens M8 Mit Disk haben und hatte keines mehr in meiner Grösse bekommen. 
Aber als ich das neue Manic als Nachfolger vom M8 gesehen hatte war ich total begeistert und überglücklich das M8 nicht mehr bekommen zu haben.
Noch während der Radmesse bin ich zu meinem Händler und habe mir ein Stevens Manic bestellt.
Als Liefertermin wurde mir der November genannt.
Das neue Manic ist für mich ein absolutes Traumbike und ich kann es kaum erwarten, es fahren zu dürfen.


----------



## chris-mo (21. September 2006)

Also ich hab mir gestern das Manic bestellt. Wollte zwar zuerst das Juke XTR, aber nur wegen XTR und n paar Kleinigkeiten...? ne. 
Ich lass mir die Felgen von dem Juke draufmachen, Lenker uns Sattel neu und dann hab ich ein prima Bike. 
Was meint ihr? Ich finds toll....


----------



## chris-mo (21. September 2006)

Nachtrag:

Ich bin zwar wegen den Bremsen ein bisschen skeptisch (kenne die Shimano Deore XT M765 Disk 180/160mm nicht) aber müsste doch reichen. 
Fahre hauptsächlich im 7Gebirge und das Manic hat komplett XT und die neue Fox Gabel F32 80 RL, 80mm, Lockout, da dürfte man ja mit klarkommen..


----------



## ubiquiet (21. September 2006)

gutes ding! wo hast es bestellt??

kannst dann mal berichten wie das mit dem abgesenkten Oberrohr so funzt!
Ob der Race Charakter darunter leidet???

ich hätt gern lediglich den Manic Frame incl. der schwarzen Fox F-Series nur hab ich noch bedenken weil das C-Maß wohl kürzer als vorher aussieht! kannst ja dann mal für mich nachmessen!vermulich muß ich aus meiner bisherigen 20" jetzt 22" fahren???

ansonsten Top Modell ich hab den vorläufer...


----------



## Rumas (21. September 2006)

Hab mir die Stevens Modelle mal auf der IFMA angeschaut und da ich mir eh noch ein Fully für nächstes Jahr gönnen wollte werde ich wohl nächste Woche alles klar machen bei meinen Händler. Es wird das Fluent ES mit ein paar kleineren Modifikationen.
Was mir besonders gut gefällt sind die neuen anodizierten Rahmen die ja doch unempfindlicher sind als Lack. Auch der neue Umlenkhebel ist einfach nur klasse. Nicht mehr solche Klumpen wie früher. 

Dann hoffe ich mal das es genau so problemlos läuft wie das M8.


----------



## Morgan (29. September 2006)

@ Chris-mo

Was wurde dir denn für ein Liefertermin genannt ?
Was für eine Rahmenhöhe bei welcher Schrittlänge hast du denn genommen ?


----------



## Morgan (29. September 2006)

@ Feier-Fox

Was hasst Du eigentlich gegen die Fox F 80 RL ?
Welche Gabel sollte Deiner Meinung denn an dem Manic dran sein und warum ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-mo (30. September 2006)

@ Morgan

Die Geo.Daten sind noch nicht vorhanden. Aber hab ein 22" bestellt, werden jetzt irgendwann im Oktober kommen...

Hab aber die Bestellung geändert, anstatt Manic -> Glide ES.

Ist doch geeigneter für meine Zwecke...
Mit der Fox Tallas 100-140mm, hinten 121mm

http://www.stevensbikes.de/2007/index.php?bik_id=152&lang=de_DE§=equipment#info

ich freu mich so...


----------



## don vito (1. Oktober 2006)

Was mir auffällt ist, dass die Räder generell als sehr schwer angegeben werden. 

Das top Carbonhardtail soll 10,6 kg wiegen.  Es ist ja lobenswert wenn ein Hersteller mal ehrlich ist, aber exakt so schwer war schon mein Stahlhardtail vor 6 Jahren mit XT Komponenten und kaum Gewichts Tuning.

Wo bleibt da der Fortschritt?


----------



## FeierFox (2. Oktober 2006)

Morgan schrieb:


> @ Feier-Fox
> 
> Was hasst Du eigentlich gegen die Fox F 80 RL ?
> Welche Gabel sollte Deiner Meinung denn an dem Manic dran sein und warum ?


Ich hab absolut nichts gegen die Gabel und die Performance ist sicher über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Trotzdem will ich keine Fox fahren, weil ich etwas Angst vor den Folgekosten habe, z.b. bei nem Buchsenwechsel etc, da der ein oder andere munkelt das Toxohilics das nicht für ganz umsonst macht, ebenso alle anderen möglichen Reparaturen.
Ob das wirklich so ist würd ich jetzt gar nicht beschwören, vielleicht können ein paar FoxFahrer dazu was sagen ?
Ich hätte mir übrigens eine Marzocchi eingebaut.


----------



## FeierFox (2. Oktober 2006)

don vito schrieb:


> Was mir auffällt ist, dass die Räder generell als sehr schwer angegeben werden.
> 
> Das top Carbonhardtail soll 10,6 kg wiegen.  Es ist ja lobenswert wenn ein Hersteller mal ehrlich ist, aber exakt so schwer war schon mein Stahlhardtail vor 6 Jahren mit XT Komponenten und kaum Gewichts Tuning.
> 
> Wo bleibt da der Fortschritt?


Schon war, aber die Mühle soll ja auch nur 2000 kosten in der Austattung. Mit anderer Austattung (musst du unter CustomMTB gucken) wirds dann auch interessant.


----------



## Morgan (2. Oktober 2006)

Kann denn jemand hier die Aussage von FeierFox bestätigen, in Bezug der Folgekosten bei Fox Gabeln ?
Reichen überhaupt 80 mm oder könnte man an das Manic auch eine Fox RL 100 mm verbauen ?


----------



## Rumas (2. Oktober 2006)

Das mit den Folgekosten bei Fox Gabeln würde mich auch intressieren. Hab letzte Woche das Fluent ES bestellt und da ist ja auch die Fox F32 100mm verbaut.

@ chris-mo
ist das Glide ES wirklich schon im Oktober lieferbar. Mein Händler meinte ich müsste noch bis Dezember warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morgan (3. Oktober 2006)

Wegen dem Liefertermin.
Ich habe Stevens direkt wegen dem Manic angerufen.
Da wurde mir als Liefertermin November oder Dezember genannt, wegen der Lieferfähigkeit der einzelnen 2007er Parts. Da könne man noch keine genauere Auskunft geben.
Kann denn hier jemand was genaueres sagen ?


----------



## baum77 (3. Oktober 2006)

Wenn die Antwort von Stevens selbst kommt sollte Sie wohl stimmen 

Aber um Dich zu beruhigen - ich denke die schaffen das noch bis mitte Oktober zu liefern


----------



## Freda (11. Oktober 2006)

Hallo, ich habe eure Texte mit großen Augen verfolgt. In der letzten Ausgabe der Mountainbike wurde Stevens fluent ES vorgestellt. Auf den dort gezeigten Bildern entsprichtt das Rahmendekor jedoch dem fluent Team, oder ?! Bin total begeistert von dem Bike aber wie sieht das ES dann nun farblich aus, gibts nur blau-schwarz???


----------



## Padolomeus (11. Oktober 2006)

Hej,

also ich bin von den neuen Bikes sichtlich Ã¼berrascht. Sehr schÃ¶ne neue Modelle. Vorallem die Hardtails!! Das Wave, Stroke und Juke sind einfach nur genial!!! Ob die Anodizierung wirklich so gut ist wie sie klingt wÃ¤re interessant. 
Die Carbonteile find ich net so Ã¼berzeugend. Un die Frauen MTB's finde ich einfach nur ERBÃRMLICH!! Man kÃ¶nnte es auch schon diskriminierend nennen...
 Bei den Fullys versuchense ja mit den ES Modellen dem Allmountaintrend zu folgen. Aber insgesamt wÃ¤ren mir da Ã¼ber 14 kg zu viel.
Gerade bei den Hardtail sieht man, dass Stevens den KundenwÃ¼nschen nach mehr Varianten und noch mehr Preis Leitung nachkommt. Alle 100 â¬ mehr gibt es tolle Komponenten. Das Wave finde ich dabei so geil, dass ich dafÃ¼r glatt mein Stevens M7 2006 verkaufen wÃ¼rde!

GrÃ¼Ãe, Pado


----------



## Morgan (11. Oktober 2006)

@ baum 77

Auch nach einem erneuten Anruf nichts neues in Sachen Lieferzeit beim Manic.
Stevens wartet noch immmer auf Teile für das MTB und nennt weiterhin als Liefertermin November/Dezember


----------



## Morgan (11. Oktober 2006)

Kann vielleicht noch jemand was zu den erwähnten Folgekosten bei den Fox Gabeln sagen ?


----------



## SIDDHARTHA (12. Oktober 2006)

Das Problem ist, dass die Endmontage nach wie vor in Hamburg stattfindet und Stevens ein Modell nach dem anderen baut. Generell werden deren Lieverzeiten eher nach hinten denn nach vorne korrigiert und es hängt mit der Entscheidung zusammen von welchem Modell man welches Kontingent zuerst baut. Du hast vermutlich Glück denn es hätte auch durchaus sein können, dass das Manic eines der letzten ist und erst im Februar kommt.


----------



## MasterAss (12. Oktober 2006)

keine Angst, solange wie bei Canyon wirds wohl nicht dauern


----------



## Rumas (12. Oktober 2006)

Freda schrieb:


> Hallo, ich habe eure Texte mit großen Augen verfolgt. In der letzten Ausgabe der Mountainbike wurde Stevens fluent ES vorgestellt. Auf den dort gezeigten Bildern entsprichtt das Rahmendekor jedoch dem fluent Team, oder ?! Bin total begeistert von dem Bike aber wie sieht das ES dann nun farblich aus, gibts nur blau-schwarz???


Hallo,
Ich war auch verunsichert wegen dem Dekor und war heute noch mal bei meinen Händler und der wusste es auch nicht genau und hat bei Stevens angerufen.
Also:
das Fluent ES gibt es nur in Schwarz- Blau, so wie es auf der Homepage und im Katalog abgebildet ist.
Stevens hatte Rahmenlieferengpässe uns deshalb stand das ES auch mit Team-Rahmen auf der IFMA.  Als Liefertermin gibt Stevens Mitte - Ende  Dezember an, worauf mein Händler meinte ich sollte mich mal auf Januar einstellen wegen der vielen Feiertage im Dezember. Dies gilt aber nur für das Fluent ES, andere Modelle sind vielleicht auch schon eher lieferbar.

Und nun heißt es warten, aber die Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude.


----------



## Joei (15. Oktober 2006)

hi,
Ich hab mir das neue Juke XTR bestellt. Ich würde gerne mal wissen wie das mit dem Zeug von Scorpo so aussieht ( oder auch neue Scorpo SL). Weiß da jemand etwas über das Gewicht?????
Grüße, Joei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (15. Oktober 2006)

Scorpo ist die Hausmarke von Stevens,welcher Hersteller dahinter steckt kann
ich dir nicht sagen, ist irgendwas umgelabeltes.
Das Gewicht liegt so im Mittelfeld. Laut Katalog:
Lenker Flatbar OS ca. 150g
Stütze  ca. 220g
Die SL Sachen sind aber schon mit die leichtesten von dem ganzen Zeug.


----------



## Padolomeus (16. Oktober 2006)

Hej,

@joei: Scorpo ist, wie schon gesagt ein Hausprodukt von Stevens und wird unter der Marke Oxygen vertrieben. Da gibt es eben Pistol, Driver und Scorpo Teile, die  in ihrem Gewichtsklassement mit Ritchey Comp, Pro und WCS vergleichbar sind.
Produziert wird es von der Firma Kalloy in Taiwan, die so ungefähre alles von allen Firmen produziert. Qualitativ find ich die KOmponenten gut und vom Gewicht her sind die Scorpo Teile oft nur minimal schwerer (+ 10%) als die Ritchey WCS Teile.


Grüße


----------



## Schafschützer (16. Oktober 2006)

Ich finde die Oxygen-Teile gut. Man braucht ja schließlich Teile, die man an einem Stangenrad auswechseln kann .


----------



## MasterAss (16. Oktober 2006)

Die Oxygen-Teile haben eine gute Qualität und vom Gewicht war ich auch überrascht. Mein damaliger 110mm Oxygen-Vorbau hat laut Küchenwaage nur schlappe 115gr gewogen. Ein Ritchey WCS oder Syntace F-99 sind nur max 20gr leichter. Das Finish von den Syntace-Teilen ist natürlich much better, aber die Oxygen-Teile sind schon grundsolide...


----------



## Schafschützer (17. Oktober 2006)

Naja, meine Oxygen-Scorpo-Sattelstütze (27,2X350) weigt 258gr. Das ist nicht so toll und allmal Tauschwürdig.


----------



## MasterAss (17. Oktober 2006)

Ich sprach ja auch von einem Vorbau, nicht von der Sattelstütze.
Aber auch ich habe nach und nach alles ausgetauscht.


----------



## jograve (17. November 2006)

hat eigentlich schon irgendjemand nen 2007er geliefert bekommen oder nen verbindlichen. termin?
mein händler kriegt wohl keinen verbindlichen. liefertermin genannt.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (17. November 2006)

Bei den Topmodellen wirds wohl zu einigen Verzögerungen kommen. Ca 2-4 Wochen später als geplant vermute ich. Deore-Modelle (S6/X6/Primera sind schon in den Shops) Ich denk das wird an den neuen ShimanoParts liegen?
Geduld, Geduld...


----------



## FeierFox (17. November 2006)

Hab mir damals das M6Race geholt und Vorbau und Sattelstütze nachgewogen. Driver Vorbau : 160g , Driver Sattelstütze: 220g (konifiziert!). Für nen Bike der Deore Klasse finde ich das echt super.
Das einzige was ich bemängeln muss, ist das der Vorbau nicht ganz präzise gefertigt ist. Robust isser aber trotzdem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jograve (1. Dezember 2006)

wie siehts aus - sind schon welche ausgeliefert.
ich hab meins noch nicht und krieg auch keinen verbindl. liefertermin.
wie sind eure erfahrungen?

viele grüße
jo


----------



## kleinenbremer (2. Dezember 2006)

Mal zu den Farben: Jede Farbkombo, die mal nicht scharz ist, ist doch schon mal gut. Außerdem: Schwarz rot gold mit drin, noch besser


----------



## kleinenbremer (2. Dezember 2006)

Hab mir die Rädern mal angesehen: Schade, dass man den Maniac Rahmen nicht mit der juke lackierung bekommt und das die Rahmen nicht einzeln/bzw Baukastensystem verkauft werden. Finde die Teile zusammensetzung ziehmlich doof. Shimano Bremsen zum Beispiel
Die Rahmen sind ja super schick(meine nicht das Dekor). Nur finde ich die Sitzstreben arg dünn...dafür kantig(liebe das)


----------



## Thomas K (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe im September das neue Juke bestellt.  Damals war als Liefertermin Dezember angesagt.  Inzwischen haben wir Dezember und Stevens kann nach Rückfrage keinen definitiven Liefertermin nennen.  Welche Erfahrungen habt Ihr gemacht?

Zum Thema Carbon MTBs:  Die neuen Carbon Hardtails von Stevens sind schwerer als das Juke.  Warum soll man sich da ein Carbon Hardtail zulegen.  Hätte ich meinen letzten Crash auf meinem S8 mit einem Carbon Rahmen gehabt, wäre der hin gewesen.  Der Alu Rahmen hat eine kleine Macke aber der Rahmen muss nicht getauscht werden.


----------



## MasterAss (3. Dezember 2006)

Also ich war letzte Woche bei meinem Händler. Er vertreibt unter anderem auch noch Ghost, Bergamont, Cube und Rotwild.

Alle Hersteller hängen im Moment nach.

Das einzige neue MTB was er hat ist das neue S8. Sehr geil wie ich finde, wuchtigere Rahmen durch neue Sattelstützendurchmesser von 31,8(?) statt 27,2mm und dickeres Ober- / Unterrohr. Schöne & stimmige Ausstattung, endlich Scheibenbremsen.

Ich war eigentlich da um mal die neuen Fullys zu begutachten, aber leider noch nix da. Auch die Performance Hardtail-Serie noch nicht. Bei Ghost, etc. das gleiche Bild.

Er meinte, ist dieses Jahr typisch für die Branche. Leider. Stevens hat Ende Dezember / Anfang Januar in Aussicht gestellt. Liegt wohl an Shimanho-Teilen, welche 4 Wochen auf See verbringen.


----------



## Morgan (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

auch bei meinem Manic nichts neues in Sachen Liefertermin.  
Wenn ich Glück haben würde, dann wäre der Liefertermin kurz vor Weihnachten, ansonsten Januar 2007. Wie sieht es dann eigentlich mit der Mehrwertsteuer in Höhe von 19% aus ?

Der erste der sein neues Stevens hat und zwar nicht das S8 sollte gleich mal hier posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (4. Dezember 2006)

Morgan schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück haben würde, dann wäre der Liefertermin kurz vor Weihnachten, ansonsten Januar 2007. Wie sieht es dann eigentlich mit der Mehrwertsteuer in Höhe von 19% aus ?



genau das hat mir mein Händler auch erzählt, endweder Weihnachten oder Januar 07.
Der Preis sollte aber der gleiche bleiben, dein Händler kann dir ja nicht mehr abnehmen nur weil Stevens es nicht geschafft hat die Räder noch im alten Jahr auszuliefern. Die haben die 19% bei ihrer Preiskalkulation schon mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## jograve (6. Dezember 2006)

habe jetzt von meinem händler die aussage, dass das rad bei stevens raus ist und am do,  morgen, bei ihm aufschlägt und mir dann nach aufbau/umbau zukommen wird.
ist allerdings kein mtb, sondern ein stevens city flyer lady version.
also, bis denne
jo


----------



## Joei (7. Dezember 2006)

jaja, ich hab auch schon vor langem ein juke bestellt. Im letzten Jahr kam der Vorgänger (m9) schon mitte dezember beim Händler an. Sollte dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht mehr so lange gehen. 
Naja, hoffen wir mal das beste, dass die MTBs pünktlich zu weihnachten da sind.


----------



## Chrueschn (15. Dezember 2006)

Also ich muss auch auf mein S8 Elite bis Januar warten.


----------



## Joei (15. Dezember 2006)

Dies ist die richtige Info. Angabe kommt von Stevens:

"Hallo Herr Weber, bis vor kurzem haben wir noch "knapp vor Weihnachten" als ersten Montage-Termin geplant - leider können wir nach heutigem kenntnisstand diesen Termin nicht halten - neuer Plan ist Mitte Januar. mfg rainer König "

Also geht es doch noch eine Weile


----------



## Morgan (16. Dezember 2006)

Ich könnte langsam K O T Z E N !!!  
Seit Anfang August warte ich jetzt auf mein neues Bike.
Wie lange denn noch ?
Hab bald kein Bock mehr auf ein neues Bike.


----------



## MasterAss (17. Dezember 2006)

Bleib geschmeidig, Vorfreude ist die beste Freude!
Es geht soweit ich weiß jedem Bike-Hersteller so dieses Jahr!


----------



## Morgan (19. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

am 16.12. noch gemeckert und heute ruft mein Händler an, das mein Manic da ist !   Das nenne ich Timing.  
Ein Traum in Schwarz matt-glänzend !  
Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.
Bin ich der erste der es hat ?
Mein Händler hat jetzt nämlich mehrere MTB`s von Stevens bekommen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (29. Dezember 2006)

Habe mich gestern beim Händler für den ich als Student lange gejobbt habt für ein Glide ES entschieden - er hat es in der Vororder für Januar drin - jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann es kommt.

Er schätzte mal Mitte Januar, wenn sie jetzt schon Manics ausliefern kann es ja sooooo lange nimmer gehen *hoff*

Hab mal ne Weile nach den Naben gegooglet, aber ich hab immer noch nicht genau gefunden, welche das sind - was meint ihr? Onyx?
Die Discs sind ohne Center Lock, oder?

Ich freu mich


----------



## Chrueschn (30. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mein Stevens S8 jetzt in meinen Händen  ein geiles Teil 
aber hab aber sram dran gebaut, x9 und xgen mit triggern .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTT (30. Dezember 2006)

Das Manic ist bei mir in der näheren Auswahl, weil laut Geometriedaten ein sehr kurzes Oberrohr Verwendung findet und auch der Vorbau rel. kurz ist. Wenn man die Testberichte auf der Stevens-Homepage ließt, schreiben alle Zeitschriften von einer sehr gestreckten Sitzhaltung wegen langem Oberrohr! Was stimmt denn nun? Kann das mal einer nachmessen? 

Angabe Stevens 18": 580mm (horizontal gemessen). Ich habe keinen Hersteller gefunden, der kürzer baut! Die Spanne bewegt sich zwischen 580 und 605mm bei Rahmengröße 18".


----------



## Joei (30. Dezember 2006)

also ich ha den Vorgänger des manic, das race m8. Das hat doch schon ne recht gestreckte sitzhaltung, hällt sich aber in grenzen. Ob sich da beim manic viel geändert hat weiß ich aber leider nicht.

Wenn jemand ein neues Juke geliefert bekommen hat, soll er hier doch mal kurz ne Nachricht rein setzen.


----------



## RaceFace67 (4. Januar 2007)

habe heute mit Stevens gesprochen - die Glide Rahmen kommen erst Ende Januar - vor Februar brauche ich mit dem Rad also nicht zu rechnen :-(


----------



## Joei (4. Januar 2007)

hey , betrifft das Lieferproblem nur den glide-rahmen , oder sind da auch noch andere Rahmen von betroffen ??? Wenn das jemand weis kann er ja die Info hier rein stellen


----------



## Thomas K (4. Januar 2007)

...und warte immer noch auf mein Juke XTR


----------



## mugg (5. Januar 2007)

hi zusammen

ich will mir nur einen neuen rahmen von stevens kaufen. wie es aussieht das fluent. gibt es als rahmen ja nur das team. habe ich damals schon bei meinem alten f-9 so gemacht. laut stevens werden die ersten fluent ende januar -anfang februar bei den händlern stehen. vorher brauche ich gar nicht nach einem rahmen anfragen.

die die eins bestellt haben werden auch noch etwas warten müssen. dafür ist es ja aber dann umso schöner.

ich finde sie optisch im übrigen auch sehr gelungen. ausserdem ist es super das ich meinen alten 190 mm dämpfer aus meinem f-9 verwenden kann.

mugg


----------



## Joei (13. Januar 2007)

oje, oje, immer noch kein anruf von händler, dass mein Juke da ist und es ist schon  mitte Januar. ICh wär schon mal noch gern en paar Kilometer damit gefahren, bevor die Rennen wieder los gehn. Das Warten ist echt so ne Qual.

-Spezialiced hat schon alle MTBs ausgeliefert!!!! An was liegt denn das bei Stevens ????


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2007)

wie gesagt - bei mir ist der Rahmen noch nicht da... why ever - die shippern wahrscheinlich grad noch irgendwo auf hoher see...


----------



## Schwabe (13. Januar 2007)

Die Auslieferung des Modells Glide kommt erst Ende Februar zum Händler Stevens hat zur Zeit Lieferprobleme mit den Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (13. Januar 2007)

Woher hast Du diese Information? Mir sagte Stevens die Rahmen kämen Ende Januar?


----------



## Joei (14. Januar 2007)

hi, redet ihr hier nur von den Glide-Rahmen oder gehts da um alle Mtb-Alu-rahmen??? Gruß , Joei


----------



## RaceFace67 (14. Januar 2007)

ich habe mich nur nach den glide-rahmen erkundigt... mehr weiss ich nicht!


----------



## Rumas (19. Januar 2007)

Es sind nur die Fullyrahme Glide und Fluent betroffen. Die Rahmen sollen Ende Feburar bei Stevens eintreffen und dann müssen die Räder auch noch montiert werden, also werden sie wohl Anfang März beim Händler sein.
Alle anderen MTB Rahmen sind wohl schon da, mein Händler hatte das neue Juke und Manic schon im Laden stehen. Sehen gut aus.


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Januar 2007)

ja, so was in der Art hat Stevens uns auch gesagt - allerdings, dass die Räder Ende Februar dann beim Händler sein - wird aber wohl, das denke ich auch März werden :-(

Die hatten wohl Probleme bei der Lasur oder Lackierung, daher hat scih das ganze dann verzögert - wenn dadurch nen Fehler vermieden wurde...

versuchen wir halt mal dem ganzen was Gutes abzugewinnen...


----------



## Thomas K (20. Januar 2007)

Hat schon jemand sein Juke XTR in Empfang genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joei (20. Januar 2007)

hi,
naja, angeblich soll mein Juke so ca. in ner Woche beim Händler stehen. Ich habs aber auch schon ende september bestellt 
Wenn du es erst vor kurzem bestellt hast, gehts bei dir wahrscheinlich noch bisschen länger.

@Rumas: Wo ist den dein Händler, der schon ein Juke im Laden stehen hat???


----------



## RaceFace67 (20. Januar 2007)

ist ne Voroder meines Händlers, die er auf der Eurobike gemacht hat... *hope*


----------



## Rumas (20. Januar 2007)

Joei schrieb:


> hi,
> naja, angeblich soll mein Juke so ca. in ner Woche beim Händler stehen. Ich habs aber auch schon ende september bestellt
> Wenn du es erst vor kurzem bestellt hast, gehts bei dir wahrscheinlich noch bisschen länger.
> 
> @Rumas: Wo ist den dein Händler, der schon ein Juke im Laden stehen hat???



Büren, ist wohl aus einer Vororder von der Eurobike oder IFMA
muss aber auch frisch eingetroffen sein, war noch nicht komplett zusammengebaut


----------



## Joei (27. Januar 2007)

Yeah, mein neues Stevens Juke ist da. Ich kanns am Montag abholen.  
Das GROßE WARTEN ist vorbei.

Gruß, Joei


----------



## MasterAss (28. Januar 2007)

Fotos, Fotos wollen wir sehen du Glücklicher!!


----------



## Thomas K (29. Januar 2007)

ENDLICH!!!  Auch bei mir kam heute der heiß erwartete Anruf vom Fahradhändler meines Vertrauens: "Dein Juke XTR ist da"  

Jetzt stellen sich für mich nur noch ein paar andere Fragen, die mit diesem Thema eigentlich gar nix zu tun haben:

Kann man an so ein Rad einen ganz normalen Standardflaschenhalter aus Alu bauen?

Wie sieht es mit den Pedalen aus?  Bis jetzt ist mein Plan die einfachsten SPD-Pedale zu montieren.

Wie seht Ihr das?  Ist halt mein erstes High-Tech-Bike.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (30. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute hat jemand schon sein Glide bekommen?? Wenn ja wann habt ihr bestellt und wann war´s da oder soll kommen?? Ich hatte Anfang Dez. 2006 bestellt und es sollte KW 6 kommen doch jetzt KW 11 !!!!!   

In meiner Wut darauf habe ich direkt bei Stevens angefragt wieso die Verzögerung und die antworteten am 24.1.2007 folgend:

,,Eine Verzögerung kommt jetzt zustande, weil der Rahmen für 2007eine Neukonstruktion ist und wir heir in Hamburg die serienfertigung nioch nicht freigegeben haben. Nach heutigem Planungsstand werden Mitte Feb. und Anf. März die ersten beiden Produktionen für Kompletträder in Deutschland stattfinden."

Was für Infos habt Ihr?? 

Lg Pelvisrocker!


----------



## RaceFace67 (30. Januar 2007)

@Pelvirocker --> das ist auch mein Stand - mein Bike wurde noch auf der Eurobike geordert (Glide ES) - angeblich haben die mit der ersten Serie Lackprobs gehabt...daher gehts jetzt länger - aber wenn ich hier die ersten jukes höre - muss ich moin gleich mal nochmal anrufen...


----------



## Pelvisrocker (30. Januar 2007)

Was mich einfach nur stuzig macht ist, dass jeder irgendwie eine andere Information hat!!! 
Warum kann Stevens nicht sagen wann jeder in etwa sein Bike bekommt - ok Verzögerungen können zustande kommen welche man wohl auch murrend zur kenntnis nehmen muss doch es geht hier nicht um ein 500  Fahrrad sondern um ein Bike über 2000 Euro!!


----------



## Joei (30. Januar 2007)

hey leute , wer paar Bilder vom Juke sehen will soll hier doch einfach ne Nachricht hinterlassen ( mit seiner e-mail adresse ): ich schick euch dann en paar pics.
Gruß, Joei (Juke-Besitzer )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (31. Januar 2007)

Pelvisrocker schrieb:


> Hi Leute hat jemand schon sein Glide bekommen?? Wenn ja wann habt ihr bestellt und wann war´s da oder soll kommen?? Ich hatte Anfang Dez. 2006 bestellt und es sollte KW 6 kommen doch jetzt KW 11 !!!!!
> 
> In meiner Wut darauf habe ich direkt bei Stevens angefragt wieso die Verzögerung und die antworteten am 24.1.2007 folgend:
> 
> ...




Ich hab meins (Fluent) Anfang Oktober bestellt und muss auch bis KW10-11 warten.

Das gleiche hat mir mein Händler auch erzählt und da ja nur die Fully-Rahmen von der Auslieferung betroffen sind hoffe ich mal das es keine technischen Probleme mit dem Rahmen gibt,
und wenn doch dann warte ich lieber noch ein wenig als das die Probleme in der Saison auftreten...


----------



## RaceFace67 (6. Februar 2007)

@Rumas: sehe ich genauso! Hatte heute noch einmal mit Stevens telefoniert O-Ton:"locker Mitte März werden". Laut dem Mitarbeiter spielt es keine Rolle wann das Rad bestellt wurde, da jetzt eh der ganze Schwung produziert würde?! Komisch aber gut.

Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich noch einmal genauer nachgefragt was das denn für Naben seien da drin: Laut dem MA dort sind es 340er Hügis - ich war positiv überrascht!


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (16. Februar 2007)

Ich hatte heute auch einen von Stevens an der Leitung, der Liefertermin sei nun endgültig mitte März. Auf die Fraqe welche Naben verbaut seien, wurde geantwortet, dass eine OEM Version speziell für Stevens verbaut wäre. Eine  Qualitätseinordnung konnte nicht gegeben werden. wird aber wohl in richtung der cerit gehn


----------



## MasterAss (18. Februar 2007)

Ich freu mich schon richtig die neuen Bikes zu sehen. Evtl. werde ich nämlich das Rahmenkit nehmen... Oder vllt doch ein neues?


----------



## MasterAss (20. Februar 2007)

Hab grad mit meinem Händler bzgl eines Wartungstermins gesprochen. Er hat mir gesagt, dass es von Stevens ein Rundschreiben gibt indem neue Kits für die sich lösenden Lager der alten F-10 Modelle gibt.

Diese sollen Ende Februar ausgeliefert werden.

Nur zur Info für F-10 Besitzer!


----------



## mugg (20. Februar 2007)

und die kids sollten laut eines händlers gratis eingebaut werden.....

mugg


----------



## MasterAss (20. Februar 2007)

ja das stimmt soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (25. Februar 2007)

Hi Leute wie gehts euch?? Wollt ma fragen ob sich bei euch im Sachen Stevens Glide (Es) oder Fluent (Es) was getan hat denn laut Auskunft eines Bekannten sollen diese und nächste Woche die ersten Bikes rausgehen!! Wie iss euer Stand??? Meiner iss eigentlich noch KW 11-12!! :-/


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. Februar 2007)

wir waaaarten - ich hab noch nichts dergleichen gehört - schön wärs ja...
Sobald ich meins habe melde ich mich! 

Woher hat Dein Bekannter denn diese Auskunft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Günni69 (25. Februar 2007)

Ich leide mit euch, denn laut Aussage von meinem Händler soll mein bestelltes Glide ES *Ende März / Anfang April geliefert werden.*    
Hoffe auch, dass es vielleicht doch früher wird.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (25. Februar 2007)

Leute ich kanns auch kaum noch abwarten und ob es diese, nächste oder erst in ein paar Wochen später kommt iss mir echt Peng geworden!! 

Schade fande ich nur dass man sehr schlecht von Seiten Stevens über die Lieferterminänderung von den Händler informiert wurde und dieses selber nachforschen musste!! (Sorry Jungs von Sattelfest ihr könnt da nichts für) 

Im Grunde iss doch super das für jeden von uns der sich ein Stevens Fully kauft bald Weihnachten und Ostern zusammen ist oder??? 

Grüße an alle
Olli


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (26. Februar 2007)

des mit weihnachte und ostern is gut... also mein händler hat gesagt dass die von stevens noch nich mal wissen ob die rahmen schon unterwegs sind von taiwan... die hätten noch nich mal ne bestellbestätigung, deswegen können se auch keinen genauen termin rausgeben. Sagt zumindest mein händler.. also warten, warten und nochmal warten...=)


----------



## Spiegel (27. Februar 2007)

Hallo, habe heute eine Email von Stevens bekommen:
Sehr geehrter Herr Fehrle,
es ist den Händlern bekannt, das wir in diesem Jahr Lieferprobleme haben, da wir von unseren Lieferanten nicht beliefert werden.
Wir Liefern die ersten Räder mitte März aus, wenn sie so früh bestellt haben, wird ihr Händler auch dabei sein.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Yannick-Johannes Tiedt
Was soll man noch glauben???? Habe im September 06 ein Glide ES bestellt.


----------



## Rumas (28. Februar 2007)

So, war heute noch mal bei meinen Händler und der hat bei Stevens direkt angerufen weil er auch wissen wollte was nun Sache ist.
Nun Folgendes: Der Rahmen hätte alle Tests mit Bravour bestanden und könnte ausgeliefert werden,  aber der Rahmenhersteller ist wohl viel langsamer als von Stevens geplant   . Die ersten Rahmen sind wohl  angekommen aber nur die in 16 Zoll. Bis nun alle Räder in allen Grössen bei den Händlern sind hat Stevens den Termin nun wohl endgültig auf Mitte bis Ende *April* festgesetzt. Es wäre aber möglich das auch schon früher ausgeliefert würde je nach dem wie die Rahmengrössen eintreffen.

Ihr könnt euch ja vorstellen wie begeistert ich war(bin) und hab ihn(Händler) gesagt das ich noch bis Ende April warten würde, aber wenn dann noch nichts da ist und noch mal alles verschoben wird , das es dann storniert wird. Er selber ist ja auch total unzufrieden wie das alles läuft und so extrem wäre es wohl noch nie bei Stevens gewesen aber ich sehe nicht ein das ich auf ein neues MTB länger warten muss als auf ein Auto. Ich habs die erste Oktoberwoche bestellt.
Naja, so werde ich wohl noch bis Ende April warten aber dann ist Schicht und ich werde mein M8 weiterfahren oder mich mal wo anders umsehen. Vielleicht kommt es ja auch schon im März. 
So weit meine Informationen aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja schon wieder mehr.


----------



## Spiegel (28. Februar 2007)

Na,toll ich habe das Glide Es in 22 Zoll bestellt! Das sind ja tolle aussichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (28. Februar 2007)

ich mein Fluent in 18 Zoll...
die Hoffnung stirbt als letztes...


----------



## RaceFace67 (28. Februar 2007)

ahhhhh 20" *KOTZ*


----------



## Spiegel (28. Februar 2007)

Jedenfalls war ich heute bei meinem Händler und habe Ihn die Email von Stevens gezeigt.Der hatt nur gelacht!! Das Stevens Lieferprobleme hatt das weiss Er selber! Aber was für Probleme wierglich sind sagt Stevens auch den Händler nicht.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (28. Februar 2007)

So Leute ich habe heute einen Anruf von meinen Bikeladen bekommen da die mit Stevens telefoniert haben und es wirklich so ist, dass die Glide ES Reihe vorraussichtlich erste Aprilwoche ausgeliefert wird (quasi nach dem Motto wer zuerst malt kommt zuerst)!!! 

Ich aber habe (bestellt im Dez. 2006) und auf den Informationen es von meinen Händler nahegelegt bekommen, die Sache zu stornieren und nach einen anderen Ausschau zu halten.  Haben wir auch sofort gemacht und jetzt bekomme ich für den Selben Preis ein Super Bike welches in den nächsten 3 Tagen geliefert wird!!! Das iss doch ma was!!!!


----------



## Spiegel (28. Februar 2007)

Was bekommst Du für ein Bike für den Preis mit der Ausstattung das mit Dem Stevens Glide  ES vergleichbar ist?


----------



## MasterAss (1. März 2007)

Was ich an den ganzen Stornierern immer nicht verstehen kann ist, dass wenn man einen Esel unterm Ar$ch hat, nicht noch weiter warten kann? Zumindest wenn ein Ende in Sicht ist.

@pelvisrocker, das Bike möchte ich genauso kennenlernen wie Spiegel 

Ich habe die Tage nochmal mit meinem Stevens-Händler geklönt. Er sagte dass dies völlig untypisch für Stevens ist und eine einmalige Aktion. Denn bei deren Einkaufsvolumen bei den Zulieferern werden die sich dass wohl nicht nochmal einmal bieten lassen.

Außerdem ist das insbesondere in der Bike-Branche nix neues mit den Lieferzeiten.


----------



## Spiegel (1. März 2007)

MasterAss hat sehr recht! Wenn man so lange gewartet hat dann überlebt man die zeit nun auch noch! Weil den Preis und der Ausstattung bekommt nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (1. März 2007)

Hi Leute ihr mÃ¼sst meine Entscheidung so verstehen!!

Stevens hatte mir zugesagt das bike termingerecht zu liefern da ich mit dem neuen Bike mitte des Monats mit meinen Kumpels schon in den Urlaub zum biken wollte!! Jetzt aber informierte mich gestern mein Bikeladen dass alles hinfÃ¤llig werden wÃ¼rde da Stevens wieso auch immer die Glide ES Reihe noch nicht produzieren kann und auch schon Ã¼berlegt wird, eine Pressemitteilung deswegen herauszugeben!!  

Da aber der Urlaub schon gebucht und bezahlt ist, wÃ¤re es ohne bike echt ******** und nicht mitfahren kommt nicht in Frage!!! 

Also hatte ich mich mit meinen HÃ¤ndler beraten und wir waren zu dem Endschluss gekommen das ganze umzumodeln denn nach jetzigem Stand wÃ¤re mein bike Ende Mai dranne!!!! 

Da ich aber meinen Preisrahmen nicht sprengen wollte bot mir mein Bikeladen das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Elite Mountainbike 2007 zum (kostet irgendwas um die 2.600â¬) selben Preis wie das Stevens Glide ES an!! 

Und da es sogar in den nÃ¤chsten Tagen geliefert werden kann iss das natÃ¼rlich aus meiner Sicht eine gute Entscheidung gewesen!!


----------



## MasifCentralier (1. März 2007)

Wow,
d hast du aber echt ma nen netten Händler erwischt . Ein aktuelles Specialized ma eben 500 billiger zu machen So einen hät ich auch gern in meiner Nähe.


----------



## MasterAss (1. März 2007)

Pelvisrocker schrieb:


> Hi Leute ihr müsst meine Entscheidung so verstehen!!
> 
> Stevens hatte mir zugesagt das bike termingerecht zu liefern da ich mit dem neuen Bike mitte des Monats mit meinen Kumpels schon in den Urlaub zum biken wollte!! Jetzt aber informierte mich gestern mein Bikeladen dass alles hinfällig werden würde da Stevens wieso auch immer die Glide ES Reihe noch nicht produzieren kann und auch schon überlegt wird, eine Pressemitteilung deswegen herauszugeben!!
> 
> ...



Da muss ich dir allerdings zustimmen. Ich ging ja davon aus, dass du bereits ein Bike hast. Allerdings einen Bike-Urlaub im Frühjahr zu planen ohne Bike nur mit Wissen, dass ich eins bestellt habe bei der komischen Branche... Ich weiß ja nicht, soviel Risiko wie du wäre ich glaub ich nicht eingegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiegel (1. März 2007)

Bloß Stevens hat mir doch per Email zur Auskunft gegeben das die ersten Glide ES ab mitte März ausgeliefert werden. Die Email ist von Anfang der Woche.


----------



## Polyphrast (1. März 2007)

wenn ich so lese, wie lange ihr hier auf eure bikes wartet, dann bin ich ja noch echt fix an meins gekommen. aber stevens ist irgendwo schon ein sauhaufen. ich hatte ein cyclocross (ich weiß hier ist die mtb sektion, aber ich wollte mich zum thema warten äußern..) bestellt im dezember. der rahmen war noch da, die hatten keine Lenker und vorbauten, das war einfach zum kotzen. anfang februar kam es dann endlich. wahrscheinlich mein letztes stevens... wenn schon warten, dann maßrahmen

@pelvisrocker: der händler ist wirklich spitze, den würd ich mir auf alle fälle warmhalten


----------



## Spiegel (1. März 2007)

Hallo, habe grade noch eine Email von Stevens bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Fehrle,

dieses Gerücht entspricht nicht der Wahrheit, und ist auch nur ein Gerücht.
Die ersten Glide ES werden Forraussichtlich ende März ausgeliefert

Was soll man noch glauben? Haben aber sehr schnell auf meine Email geantwortet, wenn Stevens mal so schnell beim liefern wäre.


----------



## MasterAss (1. März 2007)

Polyphrast schrieb:


> wenn ich so lese, wie lange ihr hier auf eure bikes wartet, dann bin ich ja noch echt fix an meins gekommen. aber stevens ist irgendwo schon ein sauhaufen. ich hatte ein cyclocross (ich weiß hier ist die mtb sektion, aber ich wollte mich zum thema warten äußern..) bestellt im dezember. der rahmen war noch da, die hatten keine Lenker und vorbauten, das war einfach zum kotzen. anfang februar kam es dann endlich. wahrscheinlich mein letztes stevens... wenn schon warten, dann maßrahmen
> 
> @pelvisrocker: der händler ist wirklich spitze, den würd ich mir auf alle fälle warmhalten



Wie kommst du darauf dass es ein Sauhaufen ist? Nur weil du einmal die Erfahrung gemacht hast, dass es ein wenig länger dauerte? Die liefern sicher ein wenig mehr als nur ein Bike aus und haben mit das größte Volumen auf dem deutschen Markt. Guck doch mal ins Canyon-Forum. Da war es bis letztes Jahr Usus, dass man 3-6 Monate aufs Bike wartet.

Ich finde es immer schwach, wenn man gleich sagt, "dass kaufe ich nicht mehr", nur weil 1,5 - 2 Mnate aufs Bike gewartet habe. Egal wie es fährt oder was es bietet.

Mein Händler schwört auf Stevens, Ghost und Trenga De. Einwandfreie Organisation und Abwicklung. Cube hat er nach einem Testjahr wieder abgegeben, weil der Laden überhaupt nicht organisiert sei.


----------



## Pelvisrocker (1. März 2007)

Man sollte das mal aus einer anderen Sicht betrachten was auch ein Grund war nochmal über alles nachzudenken!!

Wenn eine Firma wie Stevens im Vorfeld schon Liefertermine herausgibt wonach sich der Kunde orientieren kann ist es schon echt eine Sauerei was da passiert ist!! Ok indirekt können die ja von Stevens nichts dafür, es ist und bleibt für mich eine Super Marke!! 

Doch wenn ein kleiner Laden (Egal was für einer) sowas mit den Kunden machen würde, der hätte die längste Zeit was an den Kunden gebracht denn es ist unakzebtabel und nicht kundenfreundlich!!   

Greetz Olli


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2007)

Sicherlich ist das aus einer gewissen Sicht nicht kundenfreundlich. Allerdings sollte auch ein Kunde realistisch bleiben und sollte wissen, dass Liefertermine hohle Phrasen sind. So ist das nunmal in vielen Branchen, Automobil, Fahrräder, etc. Das weiß ich auch Erfahrung.
Aber gut jetzt, soll ja schließlich keine politische Diskussion werden.


----------



## Polyphrast (2. März 2007)

Mein Händler hatte mich schon gewarnt, er ist halt nicht so überzeugt von Stevens. das Rad ist gut, ich bin voll zufrieden. (das mit dem maßrahmen hab ich auch eher gesagt, weil ich beim nächsten rad halt ansprüche hab, die ein rahmen von der stange eh nicht erfüllt...).
die lieferzeiten bei canyon find ich auch irgendwo nen witz, gut, aber das ist ein endloses thema.
was mich halt genervt hat, da bieten sie ein custom programm an, und dann haben sie keine passenden lenker und vorbauten (die waren bei mir halt nicht standard...). wäre der rahmen nicht da gewesen, wäre eine längere lieferzeit völlig ok, ich habe mich extra davor erkundigt, ob es jenen gewünschten rahmen noch gibt (es gab noch genau einen..),das hat meine kaufentscheidung schon beeinflusst. und dann fehlen Lenker und Vorbau.. das geht ein bisschen richtung sauhaufen und war in meinen augen KEIN großes kino...Und die Stevens-Informationspolitik ist nun auch nicht das grüne vom ei..
Aber jetzt ist das rad da, ich hab spass damit, und gut ist


----------



## Olibiker (2. März 2007)

Also dieses Jammertheater wegen zu langen Liefrzeiten ist schon traurig. Klar kann ich es verstehen, dass wenn man sich in ein Bike verkuckt hat, dann auch etwas Wartezeit in Kauf nimmt. Doch mehrmalige Vertröstungen über mehrere Monate ist für mich nicht akzeptabel. Wer aber das Spiel mitmacht und dann noch weiter rumjammert, der ist dann auch  ein bischen selbst dran schuld. Hier habe ich ganz klar eine Grenze gezogen und meine Kaufabsicht geändert - und bin sehr zufrieden . 
Da bekommt man ja als Kunde das Gefühl vermittelt, das man dankbar sein muss das Bike überhaupt zu bekommen. Hier läuft etwas verkehrt. Aber so lange die meisten Kunden auch nach monatelangen Wartezeiten ihre Kaufabsicht beibehalten, so lange wird sich an der Situation auch nix ändern. Es darf also weiter gejammert werden.


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2007)

Im Endeffekt kann es mir ja alles ********gal sein. Ich habe mein geiles Bike, bin zufrieden mit der Marke und dem damit verbundenen Service. Somit wäre ich auch gewillt 2 Monate auf ein Neues zu warten. Ob es nun 2-3 Wochen länger dauert ist mir herzlich egal. Aber zu Wort melden sich ja eh immer nur die Leute die schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht haben oder was zu meckern haben. 

Lieber 2-3 Wochen länger warten und ein Bike haben was funktioniert als es hinterher 1000mal zum Händler schleppen zu müssen.

Bei Ciclosport isses doch auch so. Kündigen im Aug 04 den HAC 5 für Frühjahr 2005 an. Und wann kam er? Ende 2006. Und keiner hat gejammert. Komisch.  

Vllt. sollten wir den Thread in Kummerkasten umbennen, wenn es nach meinem Vorpost geht  

Locker bleiben, Biken gehen. Und ich freu mich schon auf die ersten Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_flo (2. März 2007)

Hallo zusammen!
Hab nach langem hin und her Anfang der Woche in glide es bestellt. Hab beim Händler auch 15% drauf bekommen,macht unterm Strich einen Spitzenpreis...
Liefertermin soll Ende März sein. Nach dem was ich hier so lese stell ich mich jedoch vorsichtshalber mal auf eine etwas längere Wartezeit ein *g* Muss bis dahin eben auf meinem Rennrad bleiben und Grundlagentraining mache,ist ja auch kein Fehler...
Stand noch jemand vor der Enstscheidung glide es oder fluent es??Ich habe dann das glide es genommen, weil ich denke, dass es ein breiteres Einsatzgebiet hat. Die Geometrie ist nur minimal anders und dank der einstellbaren talas (100-140mm) sollte ich die gleiche Sitzposition wie am fluent es hinbekommen...


----------



## Spiegel (2. März 2007)

Hallo, so habe wieder mal eine Email von Stevens bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Fehrle,

ich kann ihnen nicht mehr sagen, als das die ersten Glide ES Produziert wurden und nun auf dem Weg nach Deutschland sind.
Es ist eine begrenzte Zahl, die nicht alle Bestellungen abdeckt.
Ich bitte sie um Verständnis

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Yannick-Johannes Tiedt
-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Marco Fehrle [mailto:[email protected]] 
Gesendet: Donnerstag, 1. März 2007 16:13
An: mail
Betreff: AW: Allgemeine Anfrage


Hallo, es ist sehr nett das Sie so schnell antworten! Leider bin ich sehr verunsichert was den Liefertermine betrifft und was speziell um des Glide ES in 22 zoll geht. Weil mein Händler weiß auch nur von Ihnen das Sie Lieferprobleme haben.Das ist für beide Parteien  nicht sehr zufriedenstellen.

Mit freundliche Grüße Marco Fehrle


Sooooooooooooooooo, man bekommt immer wieder eine andere aussage von Stevens was Liefertermine betrifft.

Diese Email habe ich am Dienstag bekommen:

Sehr geehrter Herr Fehrle,
es ist den Händlern bekannt, das wir in diesem Jahr Lieferprobleme haben, da wir von unseren Lieferanten nicht beliefert werden.
Wir Liefern die ersten Räder mitte März aus, wenn sie so früh bestellt haben, wird ihr Händler auch dabei sein.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Yannick-Johannes Tiedt

Und noch was ich wartet nicht erst ein paar Wochen sonder habe das Glide ES im August 2006


----------



## Rumas (2. März 2007)

Na, dann hoffe ich mal das auch ein paar Fluent ES dabei sind.
Die Informations-Politik von Stevens ist schon eine Katastrophe, die Händler haben keine genauen Informationen und die Kunden werden selbst bei direkter Anfrage auch immer auf ein Neues vertröstet. Wenn Stevens Lieferprobeme hat- und die haben Sie- dann sollen Sie mal Tacheles reden woran es liegt und  und nicht solche Aussagen wie " Es ist eine begrenzte Zahl, die nicht alle Bestellungen abdeckt " bringen. Jetzt macht sich jeder Hoffnungen das seins dabei ist und  ist dann um so mehr enttäuscht wenn er doch bis in den April warten muss. Kundenfreundlich ist so was bestimmt nicht.

Ich selber bin ja auch davon betroffen und hätte überhaupt kein Problem damit wenn Stevens sagen würde- Jungs, wir haben ernsthafte Lieferschwierigkeiten und vor Ende März wird das nichts- und dann sind die Räder auch wirklich da, und auch für alle die eins Bestellt haben als immer auf`s Neue vertröstet zu werden.


----------



## Spiegel (2. März 2007)

Genau so sehe ich das auch! ich will ja nicht von meiner Kaufentscheidung zurücktreten aber es wäre schön wenn Stevens mal es auf den Punkt bringt und uns und den Händler sagt woran man ist.
Ach , so da fällt mir noch ein das ich eine Stevens Thermoejacke im Oktober 2006 bestellt habe und auch die ist bis jetzt nicht da! Nun ist der Winter bald vorbei.


----------



## MasterAss (2. März 2007)

Es könnt ja auch sein, dass die Rahmen die jetzt kommen, alle Kundenbestellungen abdecken. Denn es ist ja auch so, dass sich Händler mehrere bestellt haben um sich welche in den Laden zu stellen. Mal gucken. 

Aber was wir im Moment machen ist Kaffeesatz lesen


----------



## FeierFox (2. März 2007)

Warum beantwortet denn ein Teamfahrer die Mails ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mad-Line (2. März 2007)

meinste die Profis sitzten jeden tag 8 stunden auf dem Rad?

ich denke nicht, teilzeit job bei stevens.

warum nicht


----------



## mugg (3. März 2007)

@mad flo: welcher händler hat dir 15 % nachlass gegeben?

will mir auch eins bestellen aber mein händler will nur 5 % geben. ich würde sogar villeicht 2 bestellen(für meine frau) auch dann sind nur 7 % drin.

mugg


----------



## mad_flo (3. März 2007)

@ mugg
tja,das ist mein hÃ¤ndler um die Ecke,bin aber aus Ãsterreich,genauer OÃ.wird eher schwer sein fÃ¼r dich da ran zu kommen schÃ¤tz ich mal.also ich bekomm das glide es def. um 1890â¬, das sind genau gesagt 14%


----------



## Günni69 (3. März 2007)

Oh Mann, ist das hier ein Durcheinander mit den Aussagen zu den Lieferterminen. Da bestelle ich mir nach 8 Jahren mal ein neues Bike und gerate direkt in so ein Chaos.  
Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die Bikes wenigstens trotz der Auslieferverzögerungen vernünftig zusammen gebaut werden. 
Na ja, einzige Trost ist, das ich mir jetzt bei dem Sauwetter das neue Bike nicht direkt so einsauen brauche. 

PS.: Komme nicht aus Österreich, aber habe noch einen besseren Preis bekommen.


----------



## mad_flo (3. März 2007)

ist ja nur gut für dich,gönns dir


----------



## Günni69 (3. März 2007)

mad_flo schrieb:


> ist ja nur gut für dich,gönns dir



Danke und das tröstet auch etwas über die längere Wartezeit hinweg.


----------



## MasifCentralier (3. März 2007)

@ Günni

Wie heisst denn der Wunderhändler Und welches Bornheim wäre das denn?


----------



## Rumas (3. März 2007)

mugg schrieb:


> @mad flo: welcher händler hat dir 15 % nachlass gegeben?
> 
> will mir auch eins bestellen aber mein händler will nur 5 % geben. ich würde sogar villeicht 2 bestellen(für meine frau) auch dann sind nur 7 % drin.
> 
> mugg



Hallo, hab auf das Fluent aber auch 14% Nachlass bekommen. Musste mich dafür aber auch bis Mitte Oktober entscheiden  damit der Händler es noch mit in seine Vorbestellung reinehmen konnte. Hätte ich es erst dieses Jahr bestellt wären auch nur 5% dringewesen wegen Nachbestellung und der Mehrwertsteuer Erhöhung.
Das ist aber auch das einzig Gute an der Warterei.


----------



## Günni69 (4. März 2007)

MasifCentralier schrieb:


> @ Günni
> 
> Wie heisst denn der Wunderhändler Und welches Bornheim wäre das denn?



Habe es hier http://www.basislager.com/ geordert und der Preis war auch nur bei Vorbestellung im letzten Jahr drin. War zuerst etwas szeptisch, aber der Preis hat mich dann doch umgestimmt und hoffe meine Entscheidung war die richtige. 
Es handelt sich um das Bornheim in NRW zwischen Köln und Bonn. 
Das Basislager liegt aber in Ahrweiler. Für so einen Nachlass kann man auch mal ein paar km fahren.


----------



## mugg (5. März 2007)

ich sehe schon.....muss mich bei den händler im umkreis mal schlau machen was noch machbar ist. gibt ja auch einige händler die was auf lager bestellt haben. da ist ja auch sicher mehr drin. mein händler hier hat leider keins auf lager bestellt. eigentlich jämmerlich.....

mugg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (6. März 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand von den wartenden etwas neues in bezug auf die liefertermine erfahren?

Immi


----------



## Riderman (6. März 2007)

....seit froh dass ihr kein votec bestellt   ........  sondern was rechts


----------



## Pelvisrocker (7. März 2007)

Hi Leute! 

Mein Warten ist seit Dienstag zuende - da wurde mir das Specialized augehändigt - so ein geiles Teil heute schon zum ersten Mal so richtig eingesaut!!! 

Schade dass sich das mit den Steves Glide ES solange hinzieht habe das echt schon verflucht und leide weiter mit euch denn mein Kumpel muss noch bis KW 16 warten bis der seines bekommt!! 

Allen eine heile Fahrt!! 

Lg Olli


----------



## MasifCentralier (8. März 2007)

@ Günni
Ja, beim basislager werd ichs warscheinlich auch kaufen. Wie kompetent ist denn der Mensch der für Fahrräder da zuständig ist? Ich hab den nämlich noch nicht getroffen.
Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. März 2007)

sodele komme gerade vom Händler - der hatte ein fluent es in meiner größe bekommen und da habe ich spontan zugeschlagen - also doch kein glide.
GEIL. und das bei dem wetter!!!
Juchuuuuu


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (9. März 2007)

Glückwunsch! Wenn jetz schon des fluent kommt, kanns ja beim glide auch nicht mehr so lang gehn... hoff ich zumindest mal...=) 
Hat dein Händler denn was gesagt ob er was von dem glide weiß? 
Ach ja, es wär auch toll, wenn du n paar fotos poste könntest!!! 

gruß


----------



## Rumas (9. März 2007)

Mein Händler hatte heute auch ein Fluent ES im Laden stehen, aber leider die falsche Rahmengrösse für mich  
Nächste Woche sollen wohl  wieder Rahmen eintreffen, aber welche und was für eine Grösse weiss wohl keiner genau. Aber wenigstens ist schon mal eins angekommen,das gibt hoffnung, vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was im März.


----------



## RaceFace67 (9. März 2007)

anbei das gewünschte Bild 
allerdings schon mit Umbauten... 






Greetz, Race


----------



## MasterAss (9. März 2007)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> anbei das gewünschte Bild
> allerdings schon mit Umbauten...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich sterbe...   

Voll geil in natura!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (10. März 2007)

Absolut endgeil das ding....
 Also ich war heut nochmal bei meinem händler, der meinte, dass jetz gerade 80 rähmen des Fluent ES ausgeliefert wurden.
Stevens hat jetz auch die ersten Rähmen des Glide Team bekommen, die werden jetz montiert und er kriegt es dann wohl in zwei wochen. Zum Glide ES konnte er mir allerdings nichts sagen.


----------



## Günni69 (10. März 2007)

Buahhhhhhhhhhhh, wie gemein ich will meins jetzt auch haben. Die nächsten Tage voll das Hammerwetter und ich muss noch mit meiner alten Gurke fahren.      

Glückwunsch zum neuen superschönen Bike und viel Spaß damit. 
Habe es mir mal als Wallpaper abgespeichert, damit ich es mir wenigstens jeden Tag schon mal anschauen kann.


----------



## dawncore (11. März 2007)

Hm. Also die Teile sehen schon sehr lecker aus 

Kann man denn den DT-Swiss Dämpfer gegen einen Fox beim Händler eintauschen? (Glide ES)


----------



## MasterAss (11. März 2007)

dawncore schrieb:


> Hm. Also die Teile sehen schon sehr lecker aus
> 
> Kann man denn den DT-Swiss Dämpfer gegen einen Fox beim Händler eintauschen? (Glide ES)



Sollte jeder Händler machen können.  Musst halt nur damit rechnen, dass es evtl. Aufpreispflichtig ist.

Aber ich rate dir auf keinen Fall zu einem Fox-Dämpfer. Die haben es mittlerweile immernoch nicht hinbekommen, den Dichtungsring einer bestimmten Baureihe auszutauschen. Bei diesen Dämpfern federte dieser nicht mehr aus nach dem einfedern bei ca 0°. Außerdem müssen die ollen Fox-Dämpfer alle 6 Monate zur kostenpflichtigen Inspektion, damit die Garantie bestehen bleibt.


----------



## RaceFace67 (12. März 2007)

also - die ersten 100 km sind drauf - GENIAL.
Ich war vorher auf 8-fach, -20° 140mm Vorbau Hardtail mit 80mm RockShox Judy Race unterwegs - heute gleich mal Schauinsland runter... ein Traum!

Der erste Extralight-Schlauch (derienmäßig drin... von Conti) ist allerdings schon verreckt. 

Mal ne Frage, weils mein erstes Fully ist: Wie ist denn das mit dem Lockout beim DT-Dämpfer? Wenn ich das schließe - sollte ich es dann vermeiden z.B. von einem Bordstein runter zu fahren? Oder ist das so gebaut, dass es kein Problem ist?

Greetz, Race


----------



## Matze. (12. März 2007)

> Wenn ich das schließe - sollte ich es dann vermeiden z.B. von einem Bordstein runter zu fahren? Oder ist das so gebaut, dass es kein Problem ist?




Das solltest Du in jedem Fall vermeiden, der Dämpfer macht zwar bei Gewalteinwirkung wieder auf, aber wenn Du das öfter machst ist er bald Schrott.




> Ich sterbe...
> 
> Voll geil in natura!



Die Teile sehen diese Saison aber echt geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schoenw (12. März 2007)

muß gleich einen Freund beruhigen, der hat das Fluent in super X0 WCS Carbon Ksyrium ES edition bestellt. Nicht dass der das noch storniert, vor lauter warterei....


----------



## chris29 (12. März 2007)

Hi, 
habe auch 2 Räder bestellt einmal das Juke Team XTR mit der Fox32 F80X
das sollte bis ende März kommen 
und einmal das Rennrad Vuelta in Weiß mit Ksyrium Elite und Ultergra
das soll in 2 Wochen kommen.
Ich denke im Moment haben alle Hersteller diese Probleme, da der Rohstoff Carbon und auch Alumunium knapp ist. Man muss sich nur mal Tagespreise im Metallmarkt anschauen, da klären sich dann auch die Leiferzeiten, leider.
Das liegt also nicht an Stevens, die möchten bestimmt liebend gern Ihre Räder verkaufen.
Bin jedenfalls noch recht zuversichtlich......


----------



## Pelvisrocker (12. März 2007)

Sieht wirklich endgeil aus das Teil!! Echt schade dass sich diese Teile noch nicht als Glide ES 22" aus dem Laden holen lassen!! 

Ich habe ja am Dienstag meine Alternative entgegennehmen dürfen - ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp mit einigen Veränderungen wie größere Reifen (2,2er) dazu ein Sigma Endurance Beleuchtungsset, nen anderen Sattel und Griffe!
Ansosten sieht das in diesem Rot-Schwarz auch Endgeil aus und es fährt auch voll Hammer!!

Allen viel Spass bei dem schönen Wetter!! 

Könnt euch ja ma das Specialized anschauen und mir eure Meinung posten zu dem Ding!!!

http://www.snowboard-onlineshop.eu/...Specialized-Mountainbike---Big-Hit-FSR-2.html


----------



## mtb_driver (13. März 2007)

Pelvisrocker schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich endgeil aus das Teil!! Echt schade dass sich diese Teile noch nicht als Glide ES 22" aus dem Laden holen lassen!!
> 
> Ich habe ja am Dienstag meine Alternative entgegennehmen dürfen - ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp mit einigen Veränderungen wie größere Reifen (2,2er) dazu ein Sigma Endurance Beleuchtungsset, nen anderen Sattel und Griffe!
> Ansosten sieht das in diesem Rot-Schwarz auch Endgeil aus und es fährt auch voll Hammer!!
> ...



Bin erst letztens bei nem Händler das Stumpjunmper FSR Comp probefahren. Ansich kein schlechtes Bike für den Preis, mich störte nur das man den Sattel nicht weit genug absenken konnte, und die Leitungen am Unterrohr verlegt werden.
Meine Alternativen zum Stevens Glide ES wären das Bergamont Threesome 7.7 oder das Cube AMS 125.


----------



## certhas (13. März 2007)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> allerdings schon mit Umbauten...


Shimano XT Kurbel und XTR Schaltung ? Seh ich das richtig ?
Wie gut ist eigentlich die Shimano Deore XT Scheibenbremse im vergleich zur Magura Louise ?

certhas
p.s. Hat dir der Händler die Teile gleich gegen aufpreis umgebaut ?


----------



## RaceFace67 (13. März 2007)

die XT-Kurbel ist Standard, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel sind gewechselt, und der Flite sowie die Pedalen.

Die XTR-Schalter sind der Hammer! Habs aber selbst dran geschraubt...

Merci für die Info mit dem Dämpfer, dann werde ich ihn im Stadtverkehr mal nicht blockieren, sondern nur an langen Anstiegen...


----------



## certhas (13. März 2007)

RaceFace67 schrieb:


> die XT-Kurbel ist Standard, Schaltwerk, Schalthebel sind gewechselt, und der Flite sowie die Pedalen.
> 
> Die XTR-Schalter sind der Hammer! Habs aber selbst dran geschraubt...


Ach, jetzt hab ich Deore und Deore XT durcheinander gebracht 

XTR... das glaub ich gleich


----------



## Günni69 (22. März 2007)

Huhu, lebt hier noch einer oder haben sich alle wegen den nicht lieferbaren Bikes hinter den Zug geworfen???  
Bitte um ein Lebenszeichen und Unterstützung beim warten.


----------



## Spiegel (22. März 2007)

Hallo,
also ich bin noch dar und warte artig auf April !!!! Um dann hoffentlich mein Glide ES zu bekommen!


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (22. März 2007)

Also ich leb noch... mein Händler hat jetz seit ner knappen woche n Glide Team da, also hoff ich doch mal dasses nich mehr sooo lange gehen wird mit dem Glide ES... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt... 
Aber das Team Fahrrad sieht schon total geil aus... nur leider ne ecke zu teuer für mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## certhas (22. März 2007)

Glide_ES-Biker schrieb:


> Also ich leb noch... mein Händler hat jetz seit ner knappen woche n Glide Team da, also hoff ich doch mal dasses nich mehr sooo lange gehen wird mit dem Glide ES... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...
> Aber das Team Fahrrad sieht schon total geil aus... nur leider ne ecke zu teuer für mich...


ist zwischen team und es eigentlich nur die Ausstattung unterschiedlich ? Rahmen müsste ja der gleiche sein oder ?

certhas


----------



## MasifCentralier (22. März 2007)

Klar ist absolut identisch. Aber so ist dass doch eigentlich immer;-)


----------



## Rumas (22. März 2007)

Bin auch noch da, und ich warte,warte, und warte....


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (26. März 2007)

Also zu dem Team Rahmen: mein Händler hat gesagt, dass der leichter ist als der ES Rahmen. Dachte davor auch, dass der gleich is.
Und jetz ne hammermäßige Nachricht: Die ersten Glide ES Rahmen sind gebaut! Sind heute per Flugzeugtransport von Taiwan aus gestartet. Nächste Woche sollen sie zusammengebaut werden in Hamburg, und ausgeliefert direkt nach ostern beim Händler! 
Schlechte Nachricht dazwischen: Es sind nur 200 Räder, zu verteilen auf 400 Stevens Händler in Deutschland.... Aber das is mir jetz erst mal egal, denn ich gehöre zu den glücklichen die eins kriegen..=)

Gruß
Immanuel


----------



## Rumas (26. März 2007)

Du Glücklicher,
ein Vereinskollege holt am Donnerstag sein Fluent Team ab, die müssen wohl auch schon da sein, ich werd morgen wohl mal beim Händler vorbeischaun und ihn ein wenig auf die Füsse treten.


----------



## Houschter (26. März 2007)

Weiß eigentlich jemand, warum Stevens mit den Modellen so spät auf den Markt kommt? 
Wurden die von der Nachfrage überrascht oder wo hängts. Mir wurde auch ein Liefertermin Ende Februar gesagt, seitdem werd ich stetig vertröstet 
Ist doch echt zum  , und jetzt kommt auch noch der Frühling....


----------



## Chribs (27. März 2007)

Glide_ES-Biker schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht dazwischen: Es sind nur 200 Räder, zu verteilen auf 400 Stevens Händler in Deutschland....



Klingt prinzipiell schon schlecht. Aber ich denke nicht, dass jeder von den 400 Händlern ein oder auch mehrere Glide ES für den Showroom bestellt hat. Meiner zum Beispiel nicht. Das Risiko auf dem Rad dann sitzen zu bleiben ist ihm zu hoch, weil es ein ziemlich kleiner Laden ist. 
Ich hoffe mal, das Kundenbestellungen (über Händler) vor Händlerbestellungen (für den Showroom) geliefert werden. Ich hab nämlich nen stattlichen Vorschuss gelöhnt. Naja, wie auch immer, ich hoffe, dass ich das Rad dann in der Woche nach Ostern bekomme.

Viele Grüße aus Mittelhessen


----------



## mtb_driver (27. März 2007)

also wenn es so weiter geht, dann kauf ich mir wahrscheinlich das Lapierre X-Control 513...das ist bei meinem Händler nähmlich schon verfügbar. Das ist zwar nicht so gut ausgestattet, aber der Rahmen und die Geometrie soll spitze sein.


----------



## ]:-> (27. März 2007)

Hi, 
bin auch auf die Stevens Fullys aufmerksam geworden. AUf der Stevens - HP wird das Fluent ES als Marathon Bike betitelt, ich hätte es jetzt eher als Tourenbike mit großer Alpencross-Tauglichkeit eingestuft. Wie ist eure einschätzung/erfahrungen diesbezüglich und mit der sitzposition?

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceFace67 (27. März 2007)

also ich hab mein Fluent jetzt schon 300 km... mein erstes Fully - daher schwer zu sagen, vor allem weil ich auf meinem alten Hardtail nen -20° Vorbau hatte -und ein gestreckteres Oberrohr... aber man sitzt schon recht aufrecht.
Der Sattel ist zwar immer noch über dem Lenker, fühle mich aber im Vergleich zum Alten Rad wie auf ner Harley - liegt wohl auch am DH-Lenker...

Bergauf kann das schon mal nerven - aber das holt man bergab locker auf :-D


----------



## Chribs (4. April 2007)

So, hab heute mal mit meinem Händler telefoniert. Der konnte mir aber noch keinen genauen Liefertermin nennen. Daher hab ich ne kurze Mail an Stevens geschickt in der Hoffnung noch genaueres zu erfahren. 
Mein Händler meinte aber, dass das Glide ES quasi ausverkauft sei. Sprich: Die oben genannten 200 Stück sind wohl alle für Kundenbestellungen.


----------



## mad_flo (4. April 2007)

also ich hab grad für mitte mai einen bike urlaub in kärnten gebucht. einzige voraussetzung dafür --> mein glide es kommt rechtzeitig *g* anonsten muss ich meinem händler leider die stornogebühr vom bikepreis abziehen ;-)
hats sinn wenn man direkt an stevens schreibt?ich befürchte nämlich, dass ich in österreich noch länger warten muss :-(


----------



## biker-wug (5. April 2007)

Mal so zur Info für euch, hab mir ein Bergamont Threesome bestellt, dauert mittlerweilen auch schon 8 wochen, wird auch noch Minimum zwei Wochen dauern.
Ist also nicht nur bei Stevens so.

Hatte das Stevens Glide auch in der Auswahl, der Händler meinte aber, er hat nix in der Vororder und weiß nicht, wann, wieviele, welche Größe und ob er überhaupt welche bekommt.

Bestellen ohne draufsetzen wollte ich nicht.

Mittlerweilen hab ich aber das Threesome auch ohne Probefahrt bestellt, allerdings mit der Option den Rahmen zu tauschen, falls ich Größemäßig ein Problem damit habe.

Ein anderer Händler um die Ecke erzählte mir, das z.B. das Specialized Enduro schon ausverkauft ist, und die Stumpjumper FSR auch nimmer alle lieferbar sind, er selber hatte nur ein Enduro und hofft noch eins zu bekommen.
Er hat nicht mal alle aus der Vororder bekommen, woran das liegt?????

Wie gesagt, nicht nur bei Stevens ein Problem sondern anscheinend bei den meisten Bikemarken!!!!

Ciao


----------



## Chribs (5. April 2007)

Hab Antwort auf meine Mail bekommen. Die ersten Glide ES werden Ende nächster Woche (ca. 12.04.-13.04.) oder Anfang übernächster Woche geliefert. Kommt wohl ganz drauf an, wie sehr sich die Mitarbeiter über Ostern den Wanzt vollhauen. *g* 

@mad_flo: Wann hast du denn dein Bike bestellt? Meins hab ich Ende Januar bestellt und es ist bei der Lieferung dabei.


----------



## mad_flo (8. April 2007)

@chribs
Da haben wir scheinbar die gleiche info bekommen.
mein händler hat mir am fr. gesagt, dass das bike am Di. bei stevens rausgeht, je nach dem wie lange der Versand dauert ist es dann ende nächste oder anfang übernächste da 
na dann schaun wir mal ob sich das warten ausgezahlt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad_flo (8. April 2007)

nochmal @ chribs
aja,bestellt hab ich ende februar


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (8. April 2007)

ich kriegs da auch, aber hab schon anfan dezember bestellt...


----------



## AK13 (8. April 2007)

Vor zwei Jahren kaufte man sich ein Stevens und wartete dann... Heute wartet man .... und wie gehts dann weiter? Wenns dann hält, hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Wenn nicht, dann zwei mal warten.


----------



## Rumas (8. April 2007)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt ob bei der Lieferung auch ein paar Fluent's dabei sind, so langsam könnte es mal kommen ich hab's immerhin schon im Oktober bestellt.
Na,ja  wenn es nichts wird werde ich mich wohl mal nach was anderen umsehen aber wahrscheinlich haben die anderen die gleichen Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Da will man mal Geld ausgeben und kann es nicht


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (12. April 2007)

Tagchen zusammen! 
Gute Nachrichten: mein Händler hat gestern zwei Glide ES bekommen, leider in 20" und ich hab 18" bestellt, aber er hat gemeint meins kommt entweder heute nachmittag oder morgen 
Ich werd dann mich dann mal heut nachmittag aufs radel schwingen und die räder von dr nähe ansehn...
Viel Spaß noch beim warten, ich bin voll aufgeregt... hoffentlich kommts heut...


----------



## Chribs (12. April 2007)

@ Glide_ES-Biker: DigiCam nicht vergessen (falls verfügbar). Fotos wären klasse. Ich hab 20" bestellt. Bis jetzt aber noch keine Nachricht vom Händler. Hatte aber auch 2-3 Veränderungswünsche ab Werk... Dir viel Erfolg, dass dein Bike heute noch kommt.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (12. April 2007)

Nach Möglichkeit kommen hier auf jeden Fall Fotos rein, nur hat grad mein Bruder die gute Cam... Aber der kommt heut abend wieder, also falls es das Bike gibt gibt es auch Bilder, zumindest wenn ich es check die hier hochzuladen...^^


----------



## Günni69 (12. April 2007)

Oh, jetzt scheint es ja wirklich langsam spannend zu werden.  
Mir geht es genau wie Chribs und habe auch 20" bestellt, aber noch keine Nachricht vom Dealer.  
Gemeinheit und das bei dem geilen Wetter.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (12. April 2007)

Hey Leute,
Die absolut geile Nachricht: ich hab mein Glide ES!!! Des fährt absolut hammers, wippt fast nich im wiegetritt und spricht sausensibel an... der absolute Hammer... so was von geil... Bilder folgen in der nächsten halben stunde, aber nur wenn ich sie auch hier reinbekomm....
Es grüßt 
ein absolut glücklicher
Immanuel


----------



## Chribs (12. April 2007)

Glückwunsch! Viel Freude beim Fahren. Aber immer schön vorsichtig, dass ja keine Kratzer drankommen. *g*

Hab eben mein olles Scott-Hardtail mal zum Händler pedaliert. Der hat wohl heute morgen mit Stevens telefoniert und die sagten, dass mein Bike erst nächste Woche gebaut würde und vermutlich erst übernächste Woche kommt.  
Nach welchem Prinzip bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge bauen die denn die Bikes auf? Nach Rahmengrößen? Nach Bestellungseingang (temporär gesehn)? Nach Größe bzw. Abnahmemenge des Händlers? Weiß da evtl. jemand näheres?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (12. April 2007)

Wie die Bikes aufbaun... keine Ahnung.. hier mal n paar bilder von meinem:

die absolute Überraschung: das Rad wurde mit Dt Swiss 4.1 Felgen ausgeliefert.... ohne irgendnen aufpreis... warn alle so ausgerüstet vn meim händler... wohl als Entschädigung

Und ******* heh, ich krieg die Bilder jetz grad nich hier rein... bin wohl zu blöd und hab jetz kein bock mehr, schaut doch einfach in meine Galerie... da sin n paar drin, es folgen bessere...

So und jetz viel Spaß beim weiterwarten...


----------



## Günni69 (12. April 2007)

Glide_ES-Biker schrieb:


> So und jetz viel Spaß beim weiterwarten...



Grrrr, dass ist jetzt aber nicht nett uns hier eine lange Nase zu machen.   

Glückwunsch, dass Du dein Bike jetzt schon hast und sieht echt klasse aus.  
Bin nur mal gespannt, ob die jetzt bei allen Glide ES die anderen Felgen verbaut haben.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (12. April 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Grrrr, dass ist jetzt aber nicht nett uns hier eine lange Nase zu machen.



war nich so gemeint... hab mich halt nur so gefreut... 
was mit den anderen is weiß ich auch nich... kp...
nun ja, ich fühle mit euch und hoff dass ihr eure bikes auch bald bekommt.. 
und dass ihr auch ne XR 4.1d bekommt...
Gruß


----------



## PE Ferdi (12. April 2007)

Glückwunsch,

habe mein Glide ES vor 8 Wochen bestellt, ich kann es kaum noch abwarten , hoffentlich kommt es bald .

Grüße aus dem Norden PE Ferdi


----------



## Rumas (12. April 2007)

Ja, ich bin auch noch da, und ich warte immer noch und ich hab auch noch nichts vom Händler gehört, aber jetzt scheint ja langsam Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen wenn jetzt doch die ersten Glide ausgeliefert werden.

@ Glide ES Biker, was für eine Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## paradox (12. April 2007)

er hat die größe 18"
gewicht bei 20" ohne pedale liegt bei genau 12.4kg so mal als info

gruß chris


----------



## MasterAss (13. April 2007)

Chapeau! Hammergeiles Bike. Sind die 130mm vorne nicht zuviel oder geht das von der Sitzposition? Habe jetzt 100mm am F10 und fahre gut mit der Geo, guter Kompromis aus Marathon und All-Mountain. Wie ist das beim Glide?

Verdammt, ich brauch ein neues Bike.... Aber ich brauch nen Käufer für mein F-10 

Ach ja, hab mir mal erlaubt dein Foto hier einzustellen.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (13. April 2007)

Ne, ich find die 140mm nich zu viel... du kannst hinten mit sehr wenig SAG fahrn, und des Fahrwerk wirkt dann sehr ausgewogen... Ist zumindest meine Empfindung.. und ja, ich hab die 18".
Wenn mir der Federweg der Gabel zu viel werden sollte, könnt ich ja immer noch auf 120 oder 100 runtertraveln... war heut auch schon 60km biken mit dem Ding. Ich finds einfach hammer, total komfortabel im Verglecih zu meim alten Hardtail, aber wippt nich mal arg... echt toll.. 
Hoff mer mal dass ihr auch bald in den Genuss dieses Bikes kommt.
Gruß


----------



## certhas (13. April 2007)

Da will man - da nun langsam die Stevens eintrudeln - zum Bikeshop gehen um zu gucken ob schon was rumsteht und dann muß man Kompost umgraben. Das nervt dochmal wieder  
Aber lieber Kompost umgraben und ne Runde fahren als Kompost umgraben und sich ins Samstagseinkaufsgetümmel zu werfen.
Der Händler rennt ja ned weg, dann halt nächste Woche  

certhas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (13. April 2007)

certhas schrieb:


> Da will man - da nun langsam die Stevens eintrudeln - zum Bikeshop gehen um zu gucken ob schon was rumsteht und dann muß man Kompost umgraben. Das nervt dochmal wieder
> Aber lieber Kompost umgraben und ne Runde fahren als Kompost umgraben und sich ins Samstagseinkaufsgetümmel zu werfen.
> Der Händler rennt ja ned weg, dann halt nächste Woche
> 
> certhas


Kann dich beruhigen, du hast nix verpasst! Es gibt keine verfügbaren Glide beim Händler 
Hab heuer ein Fluent gefahren und ein Fuent EX begutachte, vom Glide keine Spur...
Viel Zeit lass ich den Nordlichtern auch nicht mehr, dann wirds eben ein Trek Fuel EX 8 oder ein Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp, oder, oder....alle können liefern nur Stevens nicht


----------



## mad_flo (16. April 2007)

Das nenn ich Service,mein Händler hat grad angerufen (21:15!!!!), dass er mein glide es 20" bekommen hat und er bauts jetzt noch zusammen. ich kanns mir sogar jetzt (21:30*gg*) noch holen!Werd ich dann aber doch auf morgen verschieben  Wie würd ein kleines Kind sagen,einmal noch schlafen und dann kommts christkind 
also,werd euch dann berichten


----------



## certhas (16. April 2007)

gibts eigentlich fürs glide es keinen goldenen rahmen ? ich dacht ich hätt die option beim es gesehen...


----------



## Chribs (16. April 2007)

@mad_flo: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad. Und wohl auch zum Händler. Der scheint ja ein recht guter zu sein.

@certhas: In Gold gibts das Glide (soweit ich das auf der stevens-hp verstehe) nur als CustomMade-Team Modell. Kostet dan minimum ca. 3000,-.


----------



## Günni69 (17. April 2007)

@ mad_flo

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zum endlich neuen Bike und zu deinem tollen Händler.  
Er dürfte mit diesem Service wohl ziemlich einzigartig sein, habe es jedenfalls noch nicht so erlebt. 
Wann hast Du deins denn bestellt?

Bei mir sieht das leider ganz anders aus. Meine Anfrage per Mail bezüglich Liefertermin wurde einfach an Stevens weitergeleitet. 
Da ich bis heute keine Antwort bekommen habe, habe ich versucht bei Stevens anzurufen. Nach fast 15 Minuten in der Warteschleife habe ich es aufgegeben und ihnen ein Fax geschickt. Bin mal gespannt, ob und wann ich darauf eine Antwort bekomme.  
Also langsam vergeht mir auch die Lust noch länger auf das Bike warten zu müssen und ist ziemlich nervig bei jeder Tour von den Kumpels gefragt zu werden, wann ich denn endlich mein neues Bike bekomme.  Die lachen sich schon schlapp, da sie ihre Radon Bikes direkt aus dem Laden mitnehmen konnten.


----------



## Riderman (17. April 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> ....seit froh dass ihr kein votec bestellt   ........  sondern was rechts



   

SO SCHNELL KANN'S GEHEN - AM FREITG HAT SICH MEIN RAHMEN VERABSCHIEDET NACH NUR 27 MONATEN !!!!!! EIN RAHMENBRUCH AN DER KETTENSTREBE LINKS   AUF EINER SCH$$SS NORMALEN FORSTAUTOBAHN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PE Ferdi (17. April 2007)

Habe gestern direkt mit Stevens gemailt 

Mein Anfang März bestelltes Glide ES 20" , kommt statt Anfang Mai wahrschweinlich erst Ende Mai 

Die hoffnung stirbt zu letzt


----------



## Günni69 (17. April 2007)

PE Ferdi schrieb:


> Habe gestern direkt mit Stevens gemailt



Wie lange hast Du denn da auf die Antwort warten müssen? 
Habe immer noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Spiegel (17. April 2007)

Hallo,
bin auch noch dar und warte immer noch! Ich mein Glide ES 22 zoll im Oktober 2006 bestellt und habe es immer noch nicht.Mein Händler hatte gestern mit Stevens telefoniert und die sagen was von eventuell nächster Woche.


----------



## PE Ferdi (17. April 2007)

1 Tag


----------



## mtb_driver (17. April 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> SO SCHNELL KANN'S GEHEN - AM FREITG HAT SICH MEIN RAHMEN VERABSCHIEDET NACH NUR 27 MONATEN !!!!!! EIN RAHMENBRUCH AN DER KETTENSTREBE LINKS   AUF EINER SCH$$SS NORMALEN FORSTAUTOBAHN.



ja das ist eben das Problem mit den Rahmen von der Stange aus Fernost...war für mich eben auch ein Grund doch kein Stevens zu nehmen. Bei den günstigen Preisen und der top Austattung, müssen die ja irgendwo sparen, und das dummerweise gerade am Rahmen das Herzstück eines jeden Bikes


----------



## uphillking (17. April 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> SO SCHNELL KANN'S GEHEN - AM FREITG HAT SICH MEIN RAHMEN VERABSCHIEDET NACH NUR 27 MONATEN !!!!!! EIN RAHMENBRUCH AN DER KETTENSTREBE LINKS   AUF EINER SCH$$SS NORMALEN FORSTAUTOBAHN.




Stevens hat den F9 Rahmen 2005 nachgebessert. Bei "älteren" Rahmen kann es durch hohe Bremsbelastung zum Bruch der linken Kettenstrebe kommen. Dort wurde dann ein Verstärkungsteil verschweißt.
Vielleicht kannst du auf Kulanz nen neuen Hinterbau bekommen.


----------



## certhas (17. April 2007)

war heute grad beim kleinen fahrrad-shop der hier stevens verkauft... die meinte sie hätte grad letztens bei stevens angefragt was denn mit dem glide los sei... laut deren info scheints 4000 rahmen dafür zu geben und wohl 6000 nachfrage, kein wunder daß nichts vorwärts geht  
weiters meinte sie mehr als das kontingent das sie versprochen bekommen habe, werden sie wohl nicht mehr rein bekommen (5 glide, 2x22", 2x20", 1x18")
wenn alles klappt fällt nen 20" an mich ab *hoff*    (man ist das groß im vergleich zu meinem alten... - inzwischen 10 jährigem simplon - hmm 18" ?  )

certhas


----------



## Rumas (17. April 2007)

Spiegel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin auch noch dar und warte immer noch! Ich mein Glide ES 22 zoll im Oktober 2006 bestellt und habe es immer noch nicht.Mein Händler hatte gestern mit Stevens telefoniert und die sagen was von eventuell nächster Woche.



Die Information hab ich auch, war am Samstag beim Händler und der sagte Stevens hätte wieder Rahmen bekommen und er wäre zuversichtlich das es wohl diese oder nächste Woche kommt. Ist aber ein Fluent ES 18''
So langsam können die aber auch mal mit der Fluent Auslieferung anfangen, nachdem hier ja schon alle Ihr Glide haben.  
Noch was , ich hab den Hobel auch schon im Oktober bestellt und  so langsam wird es Zeit  sonst bestell ich schon mal das 08 Modell.


----------



## Houschter (17. April 2007)

Rumas schrieb:


> Die Information hab ich auch, war am Samstag beim Händler und der sagte Stevens hätte wieder Rahmen bekommen und er wäre zuversichtlich das es wohl diese oder nächste Woche kommt. Ist aber ein Fluent ES 18''
> So langsam können die aber auch mal mit der Fluent Auslieferung anfangen, nachdem hier ja schon alle Ihr Glide haben.
> Noch was , ich hab den Hobel auch schon im Oktober bestellt und  so langsam wird es Zeit  sonst bestell ich schon mal das 08 Modell.


Ein Fluent ES hat ein Händler bei uns sogar stehen, ebenso ein Fluent! Das ES  in 20" und das andere sogar in 22" (meine Größe) Aber eben kein Glide, ist doch zum verrückt werden! Abgesehen davon haben hier mit nichten "ALLE" ihr Glide, sondern gerade mal einer!!!!


----------



## MasterAss (18. April 2007)

mtb_driver schrieb:


> ja das ist eben das Problem mit den Rahmen von der Stange aus Fernost...war für mich eben auch ein Grund doch kein Stevens zu nehmen. Bei den günstigen Preisen und der top Austattung, müssen die ja irgendwo sparen, und das dummerweise gerade am Rahmen das Herzstück eines jeden Bikes



Genau, weil 1 Rahmen gebrochen ist gleich pauschalisieren. Das haben wir gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (18. April 2007)

Dann mimm doch das Fluent, fährt sich genau so gut, hat nur etwas weniger Federweg. Ein Fluent hat der  Händler hier auch schon , in 20 '' leider zu gross  



Houschter schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon haben hier mit nichten "ALLE" ihr Glide, sondern gerade mal einer!!!!



ich weiss, war mehr ironisch gemeint, nach fast 6 Monaten Wartezeit kann man das Ganze nur noch mit Galgenhumor sehen


----------



## Chribs (18. April 2007)

Langsam kommt mir der Verdacht, dass bei Stevens ein paar Lieferadressen durcheinandergekommen sind. Zum Händler, bei dem Kunden auf Glides warten werden Fluents hingeschickt und umgekehrt. Irgendwie ganz schön mistig. Wenn ich die Einträge hier überfliege, ist quasi jedes hier erwartete Bike schon in ausreichender Stückzahl und sogar richtiger Größe vorhanden. Allerdings immer beim falschen Händler.


----------



## Deraaf (18. April 2007)

Hi,

ich hab ein Glide ES in 18'' bekommen! Echter Zufall, das Rad war bestellt, nur der Kunde hat sich kurzfristig für ein Fluent in 20'' entschieden.
War gestern bei Reitz in WI (supernette Beratung), aber klare Aussage nach Anruf bei Vertreter: für dieses Jahr ausverkauft. Dann heute morgen bei Radsport Ohlenmacher angerufen, eigentlich mit der Frage, was für Marken die sonst noch führen. Dann die vorsichtige Frage:
'Wie ist denn die Chance nach einem Stevens Glide ES in M'
"In 18 Zoll?''
'Ja...'
"Hab ich da."
#Schweigen meinerseits# ' Äh, ich komm vorbei!'
Heute Mittag freigenommen...
Draufgesetzt: passt perfekt, saugeil. Hatte nur kein passendes Auto, Samstag hol ich es ab (und nehme mein altes Rocky Mountain Hammer mit zur Inspektion).
Laut seiner Aussage gibts wohl noch Fluent LX, alles andere ist weg (oder hat er gesagt, dass er noch ein ES Glide in 20'' oder größer da hat?).

Super Laden, und ich bin happy.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.
PS: auch die besseren Felgen drauf, ist dann wohl normal.


----------



## mtb_driver (18. April 2007)

MasterAss schrieb:


> Genau, weil 1 Rahmen gebrochen ist gleich pauschalisieren. Das haben wir gern.



anscheinend wurde der fehler ja behoben, und das stevens die rahmen bestimmt nicht selber baut ist ja wohl auch klar. stevens hat bestimmt ne gute austattung, aber bei den rahmen gibts mit sicherheit besseres.


----------



## Solemn (19. April 2007)

Ein dritter Glücklicher!!!

Gestern Abend hab' ich mein Glide ES in 18" abgeholt. Vom Händler gleich mit XTR Hebeln und Schaltwerk im Austausch ausgestattet, und Venti-Disks dazu.
Noch mal kurz probegesessen, und zugeschlagen.
Nachdem ich im Umkreis von 70km alle Händler angerufen hatte, und mir bis den einen jeder gesagt hatte, dass es so schnell wohl keine gibt, habe ich vor vier Wochen einen gefunden, der 14 in Vororder bestellt hatte... und so fünf davon sind schon verkauft gewesen.
Also mal hingefahren, auf einem Vorserien-Team-Glide in 20" Testfahrt gemacht und für gut befunden (nur etwas groß). Da das 18", das er bestellt hatte noch keinem versprochen war, wollte er mich anrufen wenn's denn da ist, und seit gestern ist es meins!  

Gestern leider keine Zeit mehr gehabt, eine Runde zu fahren, aber das wir d heute nachgeholt, und das Wochenende ist ja auch nich mehr weit 

Allen die noch warten, viel Geduld, es kommt schon noch (aber ich hab auch leicht reden)

Solemn


----------



## certhas (19. April 2007)

Darf  ich mal fragen wie groß ihr 18" fahrer seid ?

certhas


----------



## Houschter (19. April 2007)

Na wenn ich das bis jetzt richtig mitverfolgt habe, dann sind nur Glide ES in 18" als Glücklichmacher im Umlauf??!! Da ich aber 22" benötige/bestellte, gehör ich wohl weiterhin zu den Wartenden. 
Lange halt ich das nimmer aus!


----------



## Günni69 (19. April 2007)

Also ich habe auch langsam die Faxen dicke mit der Hinhalterei von Stevens und werde mir das nur noch bis spätestens Ende des Monats anschauen.  
Von den bekommt man ja noch nicht mal eine Antwort und wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, bekommt es eben ein anderer Hersteller der liefern kann.


----------



## Houschter (20. April 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch langsam die Faxen dicke mit der Hinhalterei von Stevens und werde mir das nur noch bis spätestens Ende des Monats anschauen.
> Von den bekommt man ja noch nicht mal eine Antwort und wenn die mein Geld nicht wollen, bekommt es eben ein anderer Hersteller der liefern kann.


100% agree 
Hab mittlerweile zwei Räder, die ich direkt mitnehmen könnte, Wetter ist klasse und Lust zum Biken hab ich sowieso.
Noch zöger ich etwas, aber wohl nicht mehr lange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pkuonen (20. April 2007)

Bin 182 cm gross und fahre ein Glide ES in 18 Zoll.
Sitze komfortabel und das Trailhandling ist absolut top.

An alle anderen die noch auf ihre Räder warten noch ne kleine Nachricht.

Bin inder Schweiz wohnhaft und habe mein Glide ES (18 Zoll) am 12.04.2007 erhalten.
Mein Kumpel am selben Tag in 20 Zoll.

Find ich merkwürdig da Stevens ja ein Deutsches Unternehmen ist.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (20. April 2007)

Ich bin 1,75 und fahr 18", geh aber davon aus dass ich noch wachse.. bin erst 15. sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich zu 16" tendiert. Rad fährt super


----------



## Deraaf (20. April 2007)

Glide_ES-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,75 und fahr 18", geh aber davon aus dass ich noch wachse.. bin erst 15. sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich zu 16" tendiert. Rad fährt super



Hi, ich bin nur 173cm, aber Rad 18''. Das 16'' ist definitiv zu klein. Denkt an die Schrittlänge (bei mir 81cm).

Schönen Gruß
D.R.
PS: wie das Rad fährt kann ich morgen sagen... hätte doch am Mittwoch das Ding irgendwie ins Auto quetschen sollen..


----------



## Rumas (20. April 2007)

So ist es bei mir auch, 170cm ,81cm Schrittlange und 18'' bestellt

Nächste Woche warte ich auch noch, wenn es dann noch nicht da ist und mir Stevens keinen absoluten festen Termin zusagen kann wird das ganze storniert.
So langsam verspielt Stevens seine ganzen Sympatien bei mir.


----------



## certhas (20. April 2007)

Hatte schon irgendwie bedenken daß mir das errechnete 20" zu groß ist, bin 178, hab 84 Schrittlänge und sitz auf dem 20" subjektiv sehr bequem.


----------



## Christer (20. April 2007)

Deraaf schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin nur 173cm, aber Rad 18''. Das 16'' ist definitiv zu klein. Denkt an die Schrittlänge (bei mir 81cm).





Rumas schrieb:


> So ist es bei mir auch, 170cm ,81cm Schrittlange und 18'' bestellt



Bei der größe und der Schrittlänge ist euch das 18er Glide ES definitiv zu groß. Bei einer Körpergröße von 170cm und einer 81er Schrittlänge brauchts Du ein 16er Glide. Das Bike hat vorne 140 mm Federweg und kommt dadurch sehr hoch. Du wirst dann ja direkt auf dem Oberrohr sitzen. 



certhas schrieb:


> Hatte schon irgendwie bedenken daß mir das errechnete 20" zu groß ist, bin 178, hab 84 Schrittlänge und sitz auf dem 20" subjektiv sehr bequem.



Ich würde dir zum 18er raten. Damit wirst Du im Gelände und auf schwierigen Trails sicher mehr Spaß haben als mit dem 20er Glide. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deraaf (21. April 2007)

Sorry, ich sitze nicht auf dem Oberrohr, da ist noch massig Platz (kann ja mal Fotos machen).Schau Dir mal die Geometriedaten an. Beim Trek Remedy in 17 1'2" (44 cm) wars irgendwie zu knapp. Ich habe das komplette Vermessungsspiel durchgemacht. Bedenke auch die Oberrohrlänge, das wird bei 16" schon saukurz. Und alle Händler bei denen ich war sind meiner Meinung.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (21. April 2007)

Ich denke, die Fahrradgröße kann man sowieso nich verallgemeinern, sondern da muss jeder seinen eigenen Eindruck als grundlage nehmen. Wenn einem trotz ausgerechneter 18" ein 20" besser passt, würde ich den nehmen der mir persönlich besser passt, und nicht den ausgerechneten

Gruß


----------



## Rumas (21. April 2007)

Snoopyracer schrieb:


> Bei der größe und der Schrittlänge ist euch das 18er Glide ES definitiv zu groß. Bei einer Körpergröße von 170cm und einer 81er Schrittlänge brauchts Du ein 16er Glide. Das Bike hat vorne 140 mm Federweg und kommt dadurch sehr hoch. Du wirst dann ja direkt auf dem Oberrohr sitzen.



Es ist kein Glide was ich bestellt hab sondern das Fluent und das hat nur 100mm Federweg. Ich fahr mein Hardtail in 19'' und komme super damit zurecht. Aber persönlich richte ich mich beim Radkauf nur nach der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge und die ist beim Fluent 1,5cm kürzer als beim HT. Alles andere lässt sich über Vorbaulänge/Winkel ausgleichen.

Beim 16'' müsste ich einen sehr langen Vorbau fahren und einen Spacerturm montiern (was nicht so mein Ding ist  ) würde ich die Sitzposition 1:1 vom HT übertragen.


----------



## Deraaf (22. April 2007)

Hi,

also gestern erst Tour mit dem Glide ES.  
Super, was hab ich mich vorher mit dem alten Rocky gequält. Subjektiv hatte ich das Gefühl, auf Waldautobahnen langsamer zu sein, Irrtum wie der Schnitt bestätigte.
Ich hab das Rad gestern abgeholt. Ganz klare Aussage des Händlers: das 16'' ist für Leute mit 160-170cm Größe. Ich habe mit 173cm und einer 81er-Schrittlänge massig Platz zum Oberrohr. Mein Stevens wurde mit einem 2cm-Spacer (montiert) und zusätzlich einem flachen Spacer dabei ausgeliefert. Ich werde vielleicht bei der Inspektion den flachen montieren lassen.
So, und heute mal mit der Talas beschäftigen, die war gestern noch nicht optimal.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## Solemn (22. April 2007)

Moin

bin auch mit 175cm unterwegs, das haut schon gut hin mit dem 18"...

Was mich grad mal interessieren würde, was wiegen denn die Glide ES fahrer hier so, und wieviel Luft habt ihr entsprechend in den Dämpfer? Bin noch am abstimmen und noch net ganz zufrieden, aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen den Weg abzukürzen 

Solemn


----------



## Deraaf (22. April 2007)

Hi,

ich wiege nur 67kg, hab hinten jetzt 4 1/2 bar drin (ca. 14mm Sag), vorne nach Talas-Anleitung erstmal Standard (28 mm). Nur hinten kämpfe ich noch mit der Zugstufe, die war bei Auslieferung zugeknallt. Hat irgend jemand einen Tipp für eine Grundeinstellung beim DTSwiss?
Schönen Gruß

D.R.


----------



## Christer (22. April 2007)

Rumas schrieb:


> Es ist kein Glide was ich bestellt hab sondern das Fluent und das hat nur 100mm Federweg. Ich fahr mein Hardtail in 19'' und komme super damit zurecht. Aber persönlich richte ich mich beim Radkauf nur nach der horizontalen Oberrohrlänge und die ist beim Fluent 1,5cm kürzer als beim HT. Alles andere lässt sich über Vorbaulänge/Winkel ausgleichen.
> 
> Beim 16'' müsste ich einen sehr langen Vorbau fahren und einen Spacerturm montiern (was nicht so mein Ding ist  ) würde ich die Sitzposition 1:1 vom HT übertragen.



Das ist etwas anderes. Da habe ich wohl nicht richtig gelesen, sorry. Ich dachte Du hättest auch ein Glide ES mit 140mm Federweg. 



Deraaf schrieb:


> Sorry, ich sitze nicht auf dem Oberrohr, da ist noch massig Platz (kann ja mal Fotos machen).Schau Dir mal die Geometriedaten an. Beim Trek Remedy in 17 1'2" (44 cm) wars irgendwie zu knapp. Ich habe das komplette Vermessungsspiel durchgemacht. Bedenke auch die Oberrohrlänge, das wird bei 16" schon saukurz. Und alle Händler bei denen ich war sind meiner Meinung.
> 
> Schönen Gruß
> D.R.



Das kann ich kaum glauben. Ich bin noch ein klein wenig größer als Du und mir ist das 18er Glide ES 100%ig zu groß. Du darfst das Glide nicht mit dem Fluent verwechseln. Das Glide hat vorne 140mm Federweg und kommt dadurch gut 4cm höher. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie Du damit fährst. Wenn Du mehr Touren fährst kommst Du damit *vielleicht* noch hin. Aber mit so einem Bike will man ja auch mal etwas "Spaß" haben. 

Ich frage mich warum ihr immer so viel Wert auf die Aussage eines Händlers legt? 16er Glide ES sind erst Ende Mai/Anfang Juni lieferbar...

Du kannst ja gerne mal ein paar Fotos posten. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Chribs (23. April 2007)

Soso, während die '20"-Gemeinde' noch aufs Rad wartet, wird im Lager der 18Zöller schon über die beste Abstimmung diskutiert. Das is nicht fairy.... 
Naja, allen mit mir wartenden eine schöne und hoffentlich kurze Woche des Wartens. 

Grüße aus Mittelhessen


----------



## mad_flo (23. April 2007)

ich fahr seit anfang letzter woche auf meinem 20" glide rum. Das warten hat sich auf jeden fall gelohnt


----------



## mad_flo (23. April 2007)

20" glide es meinte ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warten_auf_G... (24. April 2007)

Hallo liebe Mitleidende 

Hiermit möchte ich mich auch der exklusiven Gruppe der Wartenden anschliessen. Plane eigentlich schon seit letztem Sommer meine alte, billige Klapperkiste zu ersetzen und landete auch beim Stevens Glide ES. Wollte zwar schon einige Male fremdgehen, die äusseren  und hoffentlich auch inneren  Attribute zogen mich jedoch immer wieder zurück zur Traumlady.

So weit, so gut. Jetzt, wo die Bikes doch langsam und vorsichtig ausgeliefert werden, wird die Sache ernst und die lebenswichtigen Fragen werden wieder aktuell.

1. Lohnt es sich überhaupt noch, auf ein unverheiratetes Exemplar zu hoffen oder  anders ausgedrückt  soll man(n) bei dieser Knappheit noch bestellen?

2. Die Frage der Fragen: Welche Grösse? 18er oder 20er? Bin 183 cm gross mit einer Schrittlänge von 87 cm und relativ langen Armen? Fahre allerdings gerne kompakt, beim Rennrad habe ich auch nur einen 56er Rahmen mit einem nicht zu langen Vorbau und fühle mich pudelwohl. Mit dem Bike würde ich hauptsächlich Touren fahren mit einigen rumpeligen Passagen, wobei Komfort ganz eindeutig vor Geschwindigkeit kommen sollte. Ich weiss, probieren geht vor studieren. Ich denke mir nur, wenn nicht einmal die seit Monaten bestellten Bikes ausgeliefert werden können, dann gibt es sicher keine Schaufensterräder, die einfach vor sich hinstauben und darauf warten, dass eine unschlüssige Seele zufällig vorbeiläuft

3. Was ist generell besser, ein grosses Rad zu verkleinern oder ein kleines Rad zu vergrössern?

Jeden konstruktiven Tipp nehme ich gerne an und sorry für die  eventuelle  Überlänge meines Beitrages!


----------



## kickmaster (24. April 2007)

Hallo Forumsgemeinde,

ich habe vor vier Wochen ein Glide ES in 18 Zoll bestellt. Mein local Dealer hat mir zugesichert, dass es noch vor meinem Austria-Urlaub, den ich am 3. Mai antrete, eintrifft. Mal sehen...andernfalls werde ich es nicht abnehmen, das weiß er.

Wie ich zu Glide ES kam?
Ich fahre bereits ein Stevens, das M8 Race aus 2006 und bin überaus zufrieden mit dem Rad. Es ist leicht, wendig und sauschnell. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem für Touren und anspruchsvolleres Gelände auch ein Fully, das Giant NRS mit komplett XT und RS Reba 100 mm. Aufgrund eines schweren Unfalls vor genau einem Jahr konnte ich allerdings mit der sehr gestreckten Geometrie des NRS nicht mehr schmerzfrei fahren, daher die Entscheidung für das Glide ES.

Ich hoffe, es kommt diese Woche.

Viele Grüße

Kicki


----------



## twostroketomsi (24. April 2007)

Warten_auf_G... schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Mitleidende
> 
> Hiermit möchte ich mich auch der exklusiven Gruppe der Wartenden anschliessen. Plane eigentlich schon seit letztem Sommer meine alte, billige Klapperkiste zu ersetzen und landete auch beim Stevens Glide ES. Wollte zwar schon einige Male fremdgehen, die äusseren  und hoffentlich auch inneren  Attribute zogen mich jedoch immer wieder zurück zur Traumlady.
> 
> ...



hallo
im augenblick ist es ziemlich zwecklos jetzt noch stevens-fullys zu bestellen: stevens hat heuer ausserordentlich knapp produziert und ist von der nachfrage schlicht überfahren worden. du kannst nur hoffen, dass bei händlern, die großzügig vorgeordert haben, noch eins zu haben ist. es ist jedoch möglich, dass stevens nochmal nachproduziert oder sogar die kollektion 2008 vorzieht...

bei deiner schrittlänge würde ich eindeutig zu einem 22zöller tendieren!

nach meiner erfahrung ist es zielführender, ein tendenziell zu großes rad passend zu machen, als ein zu kleines zu "vergrößern", weil das feintuning mittels anderem vorbau grenzen hat.

gruß

tommes


----------



## kickmaster (24. April 2007)

> nach meiner erfahrung ist es zielführender, ein tendenziell zu großes rad passend zu machen, als ein zu kleines zu "vergrößern", weil das feintuning mittels anderem vorbau grenzen hat.



Da bin ich anderer Meinung:

Bei einem kleinen Rahmen kann ich über Vorbaulänge und Höhe sowie über eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze Länge und Höhe gewinnen.
Gegen ein zu hohes Oberrohr bei einem großen Rahmen kann man hingegen nix machen und schlägt dann vielleicht mit den Kronjuwelen an.

Gruß

Kicki


----------



## Christer (24. April 2007)

kickmaster schrieb:


> Da bin ich anderer Meinung:
> 
> Bei einem kleinen Rahmen kann ich über Vorbaulänge und Höhe sowie über eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze Länge und Höhe gewinnen.
> Gegen ein zu hohes Oberrohr bei einem großen Rahmen kann man hingegen nix machen und schlägt dann vielleicht mit den Kronjuwelen an.
> ...



Das sehe ich genauso. 22" bei der Körpergröße ist viel zu groß für ein Bike in dieser Bauart. Ich wundere mich immer wieder was hier für ein "Unsinn" geschrieben wird. 

Ganz klar im Zweifel immer das kleinere Bike. Gegen einen zu großen Rahmen kann man gar nichts machen. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Spiegel (24. April 2007)

Was für eine Größe sagt Ihr bei 1,90m und 89cm Schrittlänge?


----------



## twostroketomsi (24. April 2007)

hallo

dann empfehle ich, sich doch einfach mal die geometriedaten, insbesondere die überstandshöhe anzusehen.

ich gehe natürlich davon aus, dass beim 22zöller die nötige überstandshöhe gewährleistet ist. aber für die nötige feinabstimmung, zb. bei der abstimmung der vorbaugeometrie ist es trotzdem besser ein größeres bike abzustimmen. 

schrittlänge oder körpergröße sagt ja nichts über die länge des oberkörpers aus. und ein langer oberkörper ist nun mal besser auf einem eher größeren rad unterzubringen als auf einem zu kleinen, bzw. vom oberrohr her zu kurzen.

aber die immer gleich schimpfen...


----------



## Christer (24. April 2007)

twostroketomsi schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> dann empfehle ich, sich doch einfach mal die geometriedaten, insbesondere die überstandshöhe anzusehen.
> 
> ...



Eine Person mit einer Körpergröße von 183cm und eine Schritthöhe von 87cm wird auf einem 22 Zoll Glide ES mit 140 mm Federweg ganz sicher keine Schrittfreiheit über dem Oberrohr haben. 

Wie willst Du einen zu hohen Rahmen durch einen Vorbau kleiner machen???

Noch mal ganz kurz und einfach: Einen zu großen Rahmen kann man niemals kleiner machen. Einen "eventuell" zu kleinen Rahmen kann man aber mit einem Vorbau ausgleichen. 

Was hier ein Unsinn geschrieben wird....

Bester Tipp: Eine Runde mit dem Bike fahren und darauf achten das man genug Schrittfreiheit über dem Oberrohr hat. Denn bei einem Mountainbike ist nichts schlimmer als ein zu großer Rahmen. Damit wird man immer unsicher fahren. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Deraaf (25. April 2007)

Leute, setzt euch drauf und probiert es aus. Das Stevens Glide ist z.B. kleiner als ein Canyon ES(X). Im Gegenzug sind die Unterschiede bei den Oberrohrlängen zwischen den Größen nicht zu groß. Beim Stevens F10 in 16'' ist mir z.B. das Oberrohr zu tief zwischen den Beinen (mag das Rad schon im Stand noch mit den Oberschenkeln festhalten können. Und beim Glide in 18'' ist auch noch ein 2cm-Spacer drauf, den man bei Bedarf noch entfernen kann.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mugg (25. April 2007)

hi
meine frau hat seit gestern das 18" fluent es und mein nachbar seit letzter woche das glide es in 20". bin natürlich beide probegefahren......klasse. jetzt brauche ich nur noch das 18" glide es für mich. hoffentlich kommt das auch bald.

wenn es hier einige von der grösse haben.....ich bin 1,74. da psst das 18" fluent nicht schlecht. selbst auf dem 20" glide hatte ich keien grossen probleme. bin mir sicher das das 18" glide es dann passt wie angegossen.

mir macht das warten nicht zu viel......habe ja noch ein bike. dafür ist die freude nachher umso grösser.

mugg


----------



## Rumas (25. April 2007)

@ mugg
Wann ist das Fluent ES 18'' beim Händler eingetroffen?
Auf genau das gleiche warte ich auch und laut Händler sollte es letzte oder diese Woche kommen?


----------



## Spiegel (26. April 2007)

Hallo Leute! Habe heute Mittag mein Glide ES 22 zoll in Empfang genommen!
Die ersten 60 Kilometer sind weg, einfach GEIL!!!!Das warten und der Ärger haben sich Gelohnt!


----------



## Rumas (26. April 2007)

Leute, das warten hat ein Ende.Mein Fluent ES ist heute angekommen.   
Muss aber noch zusammen gebaut werden. Wenn es noch klappt werde ich es wohl morgen oder Montag abholen. Aber egal... solange kann ich jetzt auch noch warten, es ist ja jetzt endlich da.


----------



## Houschter (26. April 2007)

Spiegel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Habe heute Mittag mein Glide ES 22 zoll in Empfang genommen!
> Die ersten 60 Kilometer sind weg, einfach GEIL!!!!Das warten und der Ärger haben sich Gelohnt!


Na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wenn meine Rahmengröße jetzt auch schon im Umlauf ist.... 
Von meinem Gefährt fehlt noch jede Spur!


----------



## Pussy69 (27. April 2007)

Auch hier in der Schweiz geht es nicht so schnell. Warte auch schon seit ca. 5 Wochen (Glide ES 20"). Gem. Händler sollte den Rahmen schon vorhanden sein, aber die andere Komponenten (XT, etc..) fehlen. Ärger.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spiegel (27. April 2007)

Na, 5 Wochen ist doch gar nichts! Habe mein Glide ES letzten September bestellt.Aber ich drücke all die noch warten die Daumen!


----------



## Riderman (27. April 2007)

Yippppiiiiiiiiiieeehhhhhh


Der Ersatz für die gebrochene Kettenstrebe meines 26 Monate alten F9 kam auch schon, und hat nur 110 EURO gekostet.

Nur eine handvoll Marathons und die Adidas Transalp 05 reichen um den Rahmen platt zu machen.....


----------



## Christer (27. April 2007)

Riderman schrieb:


> Yippppiiiiiiiiiieeehhhhhh
> 
> 
> Der Ersatz für die gebrochene Kettenstrebe meines 26 Monate alten F9 kam auch schon, und hat nur 110 EURO gekostet.
> ...



Hattest Du keine Garantie mehr auf dem Rahmen? 

Warum musstest Du die Kettenstrebe bezahlen?

Gruß

SR


----------



## Rumas (27. April 2007)

Houschter schrieb:


> Na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt, wenn meine Rahmengröße jetzt auch schon im Umlauf ist....
> Von meinem Gefährt fehlt noch jede Spur!



Auf was wartest du den? Hab gesehn das bei der Lieferung wo meins dabei war auch ein Fluent ES in 22'' mitgekommen ist. Die sind auch schon im Umlauf.

Viel Glück noch an alle Wartenden, wird schon kommen.
Aber das lässt sich immer leicht sagen wenn das eigene schon da ist


----------



## mugg (27. April 2007)

hi rider.....du sack......

tu tust ja als seist du kaum gefahren mit deinem schönen bike. ich weiss aber wieviel......

ist natürlich etwas ärgerlich mit den 2 jahren garantie. das bike hat dir aber ja trotzdem immer viel spass gemacht und macht es auch heute noch hoffe ich. zumindest so lange bis wir zwei mal wieder zusammen fahren und ich dann hoffentlich mein neues habe.......*gg*

auf der anderen seite kostet es auch weniger als andere. solange nur die kettenstrebe bricht.......kannst dir noch zwei neue leisten bis es das gleiche gekostet hätte wie andere.

man könnte auch schon sagen .......2 hände voll marathons waren es locker....

mugg


----------



## Chribs (27. April 2007)

Mir wurde heute von meinem Händler auf telefonische Nachfrage hin mitgeteilt, dass mein !Rahmen! wohl nächste oder aber auch erst übernächste Woche per Luftfracht zu Stevens nach Hamburg kommt. Dann muss der Rahmen gecheckt und das Rad aufgebaut werden, dann erst wird es zum Händler geschickt. Das heißt, das Rad kommt bestenfalls Mitte Mai, ich vermute aber, dass es mindestens Ende Mai wird.  
Da mir auf eine Anfrage bei Stevens jedoch mitgeteilt wurde, dass mein Rad in der ersten Produktion mit bei wäre und spätestens Anfang dieser Woche kommen sollte, verfasse ich grad ein mehr oder weniger freundliches Schreiben an die Hamburger.


----------



## mugg (27. April 2007)

leute....die meisten von euch haben doch ein bike im keller stehen, oder?

ich für meinen teil freue mich einfach etwas länger drauf. es werden sicher alle noch genug zeit haben damit zu fahren den sommer. es ist doch erst ende april.

sich zusehr ärgern bringt es auch nicht früher zum händler, da bin ich mir sicher. ich habe auch die erfahrung gemacht das die händler nicht wirklich wissen wann sie was bekommen. plötzlich steht eins da....und wenn man glück hat ist es das auf das man wartet.

also fahrt noch mit den alten und freut euch über das schöne wetter. normal ist das wetter in der zeit eh meist so das man gar nicht fahren könnte....oder wollte.

mugg


----------



## Christer (27. April 2007)

Hallo, 

wie ich gerade erst gelesen habe, gewährt Stevens auf die Fully Rahmen nur eine Garantiezeit von 2 Jahren. Die Firma scheint ja langfristig nicht viel Vertrauen in ihre Rahmen zu haben. 

Eine Garantiezeit von 5 Jahren hätte ich schon erwartet. Manche Herstellen gewähren eine Lebenslange/30 Jahre Garantie. 

Gerade weil wir ja die ersten "Glide Tester" sind. 

Gruß

SR


----------



## Houschter (27. April 2007)

> Auf was wartest du den? Hab gesehn das bei der Lieferung wo meins dabei war auch ein Fluent ES in 22'' mitgekommen ist. Die sind auch schon im Umlauf.


Na auf ein Glide ES in 22"! 
Letzter Stand ist, dass es in den nächsten 10 Tagen kommen soll. Aber ich glaubs erst, wenn ich es vor Augen hab. (Ist ja nicht der erste Termin, der platzt...)
Offensichtlich beliefert Stevens die Händler nach deren Bestellungseingang, is zwar fair aber für mich dumm gelaufen


----------



## Herr Baurat (29. April 2007)

In den Garantiebedingungen für mein 06er Fluent steht: Garantie auf Alurahmen 5 Jahre, Carbonrahmen 3 Jahre, alles andere 2 Jahre...
AARRGGHH. Wenn man genau liest, steht da "Andere Komponenten und voll gefederte Rahmen 2 Jahre". Tatsächlich. Ist ziemlich mickrig. Ob die uns wirklich als Betatester ansehen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lam9r (30. April 2007)

hab das glide es 18" (eigentlich egal wieviel zoll demjenigen soll es passen) jetzt schon die 2te woche bin restlos begeistert. zwar muss noch bisschen feintuning der federgabel und dämpfer gemacht werden weil ich die 140mm einfach ned komplett ausnutze derzeit aber das lässt sich leicht regeln.

Aber was mein händler zu mir sagt is das in Österreich bis juni keine mehr geliefert werden und ich hatte glück weil ich das Rad, das der händler im september bestellt hat gleich gekriegt da es genau in der woche als ich die kohle zusammenhatte zu ihm ging und konnte es innerhalb 4 tage mitnehmen


----------



## Flint (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo aus Falkensee (BB),
hier meine Glide ES - Geschichte:
Mitte April reifte der Entschluß, mir ein All Mountain zuzulegen. Da ich ein Stevens Cross Bike besitze und mit Stevens keine Probleme hatte, auch in der "Mountain Bike" das Rad im Test sehr gut abschnitt, sollte es ein Glide ES sein. In Berlin und Umgebung habe ich einige Händler abgeklappert, jedoch hatte keiner ein Glide ES bestellt, sie machten mir auch nicht viel Mut, das eine Bestellung Mitte April erfolgreich sein werde. So telefonierte ich letzte Woche Montag mit einigen Händlern im süddeutschen Raum, und siehe da, beim 3. hatte ich Erfolg, der hatte ein 18" im Laden zu stehen. Geld transferiert, Freitag dann den Anruf erhalten, dass das Geld eingegangen ist, Montag nachmittag stand das Rad dann vor der Haustür. Schwein gehabt? Nach den Beiträgen im Forum würde ich fast ja sagen. Ich denke, über Vor- und Nachteile eines solchen Handels brauche ich keine Worte verlieren.
Mit dem Rad jedenfalls bin ich super zufrieden, Einstellungen auf meine Bedürfnisse habe ich vorgenommen, Feinabstimmung folgt in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Stevens M8 (5. Mai 2007)

Hallo hat schon jemand von euch ein SMC 1 ich warte schon ewig.

Mfg Uli


----------



## Günni69 (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mal eine Frage an die immer noch wartenden. 
Hat zwischenzeitlich keiner mehr sein bestelltes Glide ES bekommen?  

Letzte Info die ich habe, es sollten in der 16.-19. KW 120 Glide ES gebaut werden. Meins soll dabei sein, aber wann genau konnte keiner sagen.  
Wenn es jetzt bis Ende 20. KW nicht an Land kommt, kann Stevens sich das Bike hinschieben wo keine Sonne hin scheint. Langsam reicht es wirklich mit der Hinhalterei!


----------



## PE Ferdi (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

mein Händler hat die neue Info von Stevens bekommen, das mein 20" Glide in KW 21 fertig sein soll. Durchhalten, mein NRS1 fährt ja auch noch  

Gruß PE Ferdi


----------



## Deraaf (7. Mai 2007)

Wartet Ihr denn alle auf 20''-Rahmen? Haben ja schon ein paar Ihre 18''-Räder erhalten. Aber wenns jetzt endlich bald kommt, freut Euch drauf, es lohnt sich.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## mugg (7. Mai 2007)

Ich warte auch noch auf ein 18" Glide ES. War leider nicht bei den ersten dabei. Ok, ich habe es ja auch erst im März bestellt. Ja ja, der Händler hat es in der Vororder bestellt....also sollte er es auch bekommen......hoffe ich.

Wie schon gesagt....mein Nachbar hat sein Glide in 20" schon, meine Frau das Fluent in 18". Mein altes F-9 ist ja aber auch nicht das schlechteste.....also warte ich halt noch ein bisschen.

Wobei, ich bin auf den beiden Bikes schon gefahren. Hat sich gut angefühlt....also freu ich mich schon drauf.

mugg


----------



## grey hound (8. Mai 2007)

Mahlzeit,

ich bin neu hier und verstehe den Hype halbwegs. Ich selbst habe ein gutes altes Stevens 8.5.2 race .... zumindest was davon übrig ist, nachdem man mir es demontiert hatte, sprich den Rahmen.

Der Rahmen ist zwar nicht der neueste, aber ich habe mich dennoch entschieden ihn wieder aufzubauen. Die Bremsen und Schaltung habe ich fast in den Originalzustand versetzen können. Als neue Gabel kam eine Sid Race (knapp 1200g, Mod. 2001) zum Einsatz. Ein paar Teile fehlen mir noch, so z.B. Vorbau und Sattelstütze. Dann ist es wieder komplett .... meine S T E V E N S.

Und wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet habe, dann ist aus dem guten Stück jetzt ein 20 Pfünder geworden, wobei ich das mit Bestimmtheit erst später sagen kann.

Gruss
grey


----------



## stevens-fluent (8. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Hier in der Schweiz ist die Situation leider nicht besser. Ich habe vor etwa 3 Monate ein Stevens Fluent Team bestellt, aber bis jetzt habe nichts gesehen....
Laut meinen Händler sollte in 2-3 Wochen da sein... Hoffen kann man schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PE Ferdi (8. Mai 2007)

Wenn Stevens erst im März die erste größere Serie Rahmen gebaut hat, können ja auch noch nicht so viele rumfahren.


----------



## Günni69 (14. Mai 2007)

Es ist kaum zu glauben, aber ich habe heute auf meine  Mailanfrage von Donnerstag bezüglich Liefertermin doch tatsächlich eine Antwort von Stevens bekommen.  Demnach ist mein Glide ES 20" am Donnerstag versand worden. 
Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass der Versand nicht zu lange dauert, nichts passiert und bald der Anruf vom Dealer kommt. Wurde ja wirklich langsam Zeit und war drauf und dran mich nach etwas anderem umzusehen, da ich nicht mehr dran geglaubt habe das es doch noch kommt.  

Drücke allen sonst noch wartenden feste die Daumen, dass eure Bikes auch bald kommen.  

PS.: Wenn ich es denn dann wirklich habe werde ich es hier nochmal posten, denn man soll ja bekanntlich den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben.


----------



## mugg (14. Mai 2007)

hi zusammen

ich war am freitag hier mit dem fluent es meiner frau unterwegs.

bergauf.....naja......aber das lag nicht am bike sondern eher an meiner form 

aber die trails runter hatte ich schon lange keinen solchen spass mehr. bin mal gespannt wie das mit meinem glide wird wenn es denn kommt....

mugg


----------



## Chribs (14. Mai 2007)

Ich hab meins seit vorgestern.  Hab aber leider noch nicht die Zeit gefunden, eine größere Tour zu machen. Aber die ersten Eindrücke sind echt gut.  Das Warten hat sich definitiv gelohnt.


----------



## Rumas (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hab mein Fluent ES ja jetzt fast 2 Wochen und muss sagen das warten hat sich doch gelohnt. Nach ein paar kleinen Anpassungen und der jetzt passenden   Fahrwerksabstimmung geht das Ding auf Wurzelpfaden und Berg runter wie die Sau. Selbst Berg rauf ist so gut wie kein Wippen zu spüren, nur wenn man  in extremen Wiegetritt fährt aber für so was kann man ja Dämpfer und Gabel blockieren. Auch die Rahmengrösse, in meinen Fall 18'' bei 170cm Grösse ist genau passend, was hier ja schon von einigen Leuten angezweifelt wurde.  
Nur die Kette war sehr schlecht vernietet (extrem steifes Kettenglied), war nur durch neues vernieten gangbar zu bekommen und schlecht ausgerichtete Bremssättel, die Bremsen fingen so nach 200-250km extrem an zu quietschen waren bis jetzt die einzigen kleinen Probleme. Da ich bis jetzt nur HT gefahren bin und den Fully`s immer etwas skeptisch gegenüberstand bin ich jetzt nach   ca. 370 km mit dem neuen super zufrieden. 
Ich hoffe das es allen anderen hier die ihr Rad schon haben genau so geht.

Rumas


----------



## Günni69 (15. Mai 2007)

Habe das Glide ES heute nachmittag abgeholt und dann sofort mit einem Kumpel eine 2 stündige Tour (hatte leider nicht mehr Zeit  ) durch die Ville gedreht. Habe zwar jetzt keinen Vergleich zu anderen Bikes, aber denke das warten hat sich wirklich gelohnt.  

Auf den Bildern sah es ja schon klasse aus, aber in natura einfach nur geil.  Jeder der es gesehen hat, kam aus dem staunen nicht mehr raus.  
Dann vom Fahrgefühl ist es bei mir natürlich extrem von einem 98er Hardtail auf ein aktuelles Fully umzusteigen. Bin noch nie so entspannt durch den Wald und über die Trails gefahren, dagegen war mein altes der reinste Folterstuhl. 

Muß mich dann jetzt erstmal mit den anderen Fahreigenschaften, vor allen Dingen den Bremsen, anfreunden und kann dann gucken was es wirklich kann. Denke, ich werde es aber so schnell nicht an seine Grenzen bekommen. 
So, dann freue ich mich dann jetzt schon auf die nächste Runde und wünsche allen noch wartenden, dass ihre Bikes auch bald kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexlux (17. Mai 2007)

*Grmbl* ich will mein bestelltes Glide ES nun auch endlich. Eigentlich sollte es bei dem Schwung, der wohl letzte Woche raus ist, dabei sein. Ich hoffe, die Verzögerung beruht nur darauf, dass mein Händler gestern geschlossen hatte und heute Feiertag ist.
Allerdings ist mir etwas mulmig, denn eben habe ich festgestellt, dass es auf den Bildern so aussieht, als hätte das Glide kein austauschbares Ausfallende!! Für ein AM fände ich das schon bedenklich...
Wäre jemand so nett und könnte meine Befürchtung zerstreuen?


----------



## Rumas (17. Mai 2007)

alexlux schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mir etwas mulmig, denn eben habe ich festgestellt, dass es auf den Bildern so aussieht, als hätte das Glide kein austauschbares Ausfallende!! Für ein AM fände ich das schon bedenklich...



Doch hat es, beim Fluent ES ist es austauschbar. Die Rahmen sind ja gleich nur das Glide hat ne etwas andere Geometrie.

Ich musste es bei mir schon austauschen nachdem ein dicker Ast es mir krummgebogen hat. Aber das beste ist, Stevens hat noch keine Ersatzausfallenden auf Lager so hat mein Händler eins bei einen Rad abgeschraubt was auf Rohloff umgebaut werden soll. Glück gehabt.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (17. Mai 2007)

Kann ich bestätigen, mein Glide ES hat auch ein austauschbares. Habe aber bis jetzt zum Glück noch keins gebraucht.


----------



## RaceFace67 (24. Mai 2007)

für alle, die noch auf ein Glide 20" warten...
Fahrrad Rapp in Kehl hat ein solches zur Zeit im Schaufenster - vielleicht einfach mal anrufen?


----------



## Deraaf (24. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hat wirklich sonst noch keiner sein Glide/Fluent bekommen? Wie schauts mit den Hardtails aus? Hier hat mein Händler zumindest einiges da.

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (24. Mai 2007)

Mein Händler hat derzeit zwei Glide ES in seinem Laden stehen. Eins in 18" und eins in 22". Die müssen allerdings mit den serienmäßigen Dt Swiss X455 Felgen auskommen...


----------



## hctobi (24. Mai 2007)

Hey Leute will mich hier mal anschließen und meinen Unmut kundtun. 

Ich habe mir bereits Anfang März überlegt ein Glide ES zu kaufen. War allerdings genauso unentschlossen wie einige andere hier anscheinend auch, was die Rahmengröße betraf. Ich habe dann angefangen Händler abzuklappern um mal ein Stevens in 18 und eins in 20 Zoll auszuprobieren. 

Aber da fing der Stress schon an, wenn ich überhaupt was gefunden habe waren das Vorjahresmodelle in Größen mit denen kaum einer was anfangen konnte. 

Ich habe mitlerweile jeden Stevenshändler im Großraum abgeklappert um rauszufinden ob irgendwer ein Glide ES bekommt. Aber leider war nirgendwo was zu holen. 

Dann habe ich eine mail an stevens geschrieben. Hierin wurde mir nur kurz und knapp geantwortet, dass zwar Bikes produziert werden aber bereits alle verkauft seien. 

Da frage ich mich doch ob ich in der ehemaligen DDR lebe und was es mir überhaupt nutzt wochenlang tests zu studieren wenn dann das bike, dass ich haben will sowieso nicht geliefert werden kann. 
Ich werde mich jetzt wieder anderweitig umsehen weil es mir nichts nutzt wenn ich das Bike vielleicht mal im Dezember geliefert bekomme und dann schonwieder 2008 Modelle erscheinen. 

Schade und gleichzeitig traurig.


----------



## alexlux (24. Mai 2007)

Man fragt sich wirklich, was da los ist...
Seit ca. 6 Wochen werde ich nun im 1-2 Wochen-Rhythmus vertröstet. Ich habe mir ein Glide ES und ein Cube AMS 125  (jeweils 18") reserviert und keines von beiden wurde bisher geliefert. Das alles bei dem top Wetter und fortschreitender Saison. Ist echt frustrierend  .
Die Hersteller haben imho dieses Jahr einfach falsch kalkuliert und gerade den Boom bei den AM nicht richtig eingeschätzt.
Du kannst eigentlich nur darauf hoffen, dass jemand, der ein Glide vorbestellt hatte, wieder abspringt.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## lopi (24. Mai 2007)

Nach meinen Informationen hat Stevens die Produktion im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr schon gesteigert, nur ist die Nachfrage momentan so enorm, dass sie dieser nicht mehr hinterherkommen..
was wieder mal ein zeichen für den konjunkturellen Aufschwung im momentan ist.. mehr als warten kann man eben nicht machen.. 
smc flight/es sind ebenfalls die 18'' ausverkauft und nach den Angaben meines Händlers sind erst ab Juli wieder welche verfügbar.. 
mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt.. Probefahren möchte man ja doch schonmal.. 
hoffentlich wirds ein langer sommer :>


----------



## monster95 (24. Mai 2007)

Da mir im März 2007 mein Stevens M8 gestohlen wurde, habe ich nach einem neuen Mountainbike Ausschau gehalten. Da ich mit dem M8 sehr zufrieden war und verschiedene Bericht und dieses Forum gelesen habe, fiel meine Wahl auf das Glide ES. Bei meiner Größe (1,90) fiel meine Wahl auf den22´´ Rahmen. Nach dem ich bei vielen Händlern in der Umgebung telefonisch nach dem Rad gefragt hatte konnte mir aber keiner eines anbieten. Alle verwiesen mich auf die mehr oder weniger oft zitierten ständig wechselnden Liefertermine.
Vorletzten Samstag schlendere ich dann bei meinem Händler in den Laden Frag mal wieder nach dem Stand der Liefertermine. Er schaute an die Wand und sagte sie hätten Tags zuvor einer geliefert bekommen. 

Wow sechs richtige im Lotto! 

Ich habe es dann kurz Probe gefahren und sofort zugeschlagen. Nach einigen Touren  mit dem Rad bin ich sehr zufrieden. Auch die Rahmengröße passt mir sehr gut. 
Das XT Cockpit finde ich nicht so gut, vielleicht wechsele ich noch zu XTR. Die Louise quietschen vorne noch etwas, werde wohl mal die Tipps aus dem Forum durchprobieren. Der Rahmen  scheint auch bei dieser Größe sehr verwindungssteif zu sein. Die Lackierung gefällt mir nicht so gut wie die Matt eloxierten, wird aber wahrscheinlich mehr aushalten. Das Lackierungsdesign könnte besser sein, da hat Steven in den Jahren zuvor besseres angeboten. Auch das Gewicht ist zum M8 schon um einige höher. Da war ich etwas verwöhnt, kommt aber wohl dem Preis und der Haltbarkeit entgegen. Werde mir noch mal das Teammodell ansehen, vielleicht wechsele ich noch mal.
Zu den Lieferproblemen kann ich nur sagen shit happens. Wenn Stevens könnten würden sie ja sicher jedem sein Rad geben. Wenn man vom Lieferanten hängen gelassen wird oder die Nachfrage die Planung übersteigt ist das halt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kickmaster (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

eben hat mich mein Händler angerufen:

Er kriegt kein Glide ES mehr ran, Stevens hat jetzt einen Team-Rahmen geschickt, Ausstattung sonst wie das ES!  Das ganze ohne jeden Aufpreis, in 2 Stunden kann ich das Rad holen.  

Ich habe ihn gebeten es zu wiegen: 18 Zoll, Pedale Shimano 540, Flaschenhalter: 12,85 Kilo

Heute um 5 geht's auf die erste Tour, ich werde berichten.

Und ich drücke allen Wartenden die Daumen, dass sie ähnliches Glück haben. Ich warte seit dem 29. März.


----------



## alexlux (25. Mai 2007)

Och Mensch! Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Euch das Glück nicht gönne, nur gönne ich mir das Pech nicht  .
Eben beim Händler angerufen: diese Woche wird definitiv gebaut. Ich gehe eigentlich davon aus, dass IMMER gebaut wird. Also mal wieder: frühestens nächste Woche.
Ich habe allerdings ein Cube AMS 125 K18, das ich sofort haben könnte. Ich weiß, ein Luxusproblem...jetzt kribbelt es mich aber schon, mir das gleich zu holen. Das Glide ist halt eine Ecke leichter und von den Komponenten her etwas hochwertiger (mal abgesehen von den Oxygen Bauteilen, die kann ich nicht einordnen).


----------



## stevens-fluent (25. Mai 2007)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviel habt ihr gewartet um eure Bikes zu bekommen....
Ich habe meine Stevens Fluent Team 18' vor 3 Monate bestellt, sie sollte nach 4 Wochen, dann nach 6, dann nach 8, .... geliefert werden, aber bisher habe ich noch keine....
Ich habe meinem Händler gesagt: Ich warte noch 7 Tagen, dann will ich kein Stevens mehr!


----------



## RaceFace67 (25. Mai 2007)

wie gesagt... in Kehl bei Farrad Rapp habe ich ein Glide in 20" und ein Fluent in 16"? gesichtet...


----------



## kickmaster (25. Mai 2007)

So, das Setup ist gemacht und die erste kleine Runde gedreht. Fahreindrücke sind bisher spitze, aber noch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Die Bilder umso mehr:

Fotogalerie


----------



## stevens-fluent (25. Mai 2007)

Sieht gut aus! ;-)
Ich hoffe dass ich auch so eine irgendwann bekomme...


----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hab knappe 5 Monate gewartet, hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## stevens-fluent (25. Mai 2007)

5 Monate? Dann sind meine 3 Monate fast nichts ;-)


----------



## alexlux (25. Mai 2007)

Danke, Kickmaster, endlich mal schöne große Originalbilder von einem Glide.
Der Team-Rahmen gefällt mir vom Dekor besser als das normale Design, insofern beneide ich Dich doppelt 
Glückwunsch zu dem tollen Bike!
Darf ich noch fragen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge Du hast?

Wie lange man wartet kann man ja nicht am Bestelltag festmachen sondern an dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem das Rad planmäßig erstmalig lieferbar sein sollte.
Ich warte (in diesem Sinn) seit etwa 5 Wochen. Ist insofern sehr ärgerlich, da ich kurz zuvor ein Glide ES bei einem Händler hätte haben können, der allerdings sein Geschäft ca. 350 Km weit weg hat. Dann hat mir ein Händler in der Nähe gesagt, er bekommt definitiv die nächsten Wochen ein freies rein, das erschien mir sinnvoller. Seitdem nichts als Verschiebungen seitens Stevens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (25. Mai 2007)

stevens-fluent schrieb:


> Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviel habt ihr gewartet um eure Bikes zu bekommen....



Bestellt Anfang Oktober 06, abgeholt Ende April 07. Noch Fragen?  
War aber auch öfter kurz davor das ganze wieder zu stonieren.


----------



## stevens-fluent (25. Mai 2007)

unglaublich!
Hast du zumindest von einem kleinen Rabatt profitiert?




Rumas schrieb:


> Bestellt Anfang Oktober 06, abgeholt Ende April 07. Noch Fragen?
> War aber auch öfter kurz davor das ganze wieder zu stonieren.


----------



## Günni69 (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte mein Gliede ES auch Anfang Dezember bestellt und letzte Woche Dienstag bekommen. War auch drauf und dran auf etwas anderes umzuschwenken, aber bin froh das ich es doch nicht gemacht habe. Das Bike ist wirklich klasse und das Warten hat sich gelohnt.  

Lieferprobleme gibt es zur Zeit aber nicht nur bei Stevens, sondern bei fast allen anderen Herstellern auch und die beliebten Modelle sind fast nicht mehr lieferbar.  
Trotzdem allen die noch warten viel Glüück das ihr auch bald in den Genuß von dem geilen Bike kommt.


----------



## Rumas (25. Mai 2007)

stevens-fluent schrieb:


> unglaublich!
> Hast du zumindest von einem kleinen Rabatt profitiert?



aber Hallo, 13%


----------



## Günni69 (25. Mai 2007)

Rumas schrieb:


> aber Hallo, 13%



 da habe ich ja bei der Bestellung schon mehr bekommen und da stand noch gar nicht fest das es sich so lange hinziehen würde. Tja, beim falschen Händler gekauft. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Wer noch ein paar Bilder des Glide sehen möchte, kann ja mal in unserer Bildergalerie vorbeischauen.


----------



## kickmaster (26. Mai 2007)

alexlux schrieb:


> Darf ich noch fragen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge Du hast?



Sicher: 1,75 m, 82 cm

So, nun ist die erste kurze Tour mit rund 30 km gefahren. Das Rad geht trotz der All-Mountain-Geometrie sehr gut nach vorn. Man spürt die Geschwindigkeit jedoch nicht so sehr wie bei einem Race-Hardtail, selbst wann man genau so schnell fährt.

Im Gelände: Die Gabel ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben und relativ leicht einzustellen. Die Absenkung macht bergauf tatsächlich einen spürbaren Unterschied. Der Dämpfer sollte penibel eingestellt werden, der Grat zwischen Wippen und zu hart ist recht klein. Wenn man es aber gut hinbekommt, arbeitet der Dämpfer perfekt und gibt bei Stößen sehr viel Federweg frei, ohne jedoch bei Sprüngen durchzuschlagen. Der Hinterbau ist super sensibel. Die Zugstufe ist bei mir fast ganz offen, da die Dämpfung im offenen Zustand schon recht stark ist. Geht aber voll in Ordnung.

Alles in allem: Daumen hoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumas (26. Mai 2007)

Günni69 schrieb:


> da habe ich ja bei der Bestellung schon mehr bekommen und da stand noch gar nicht fest das es sich so lange hinziehen würde. Tja, beim falschen Händler gekauft.


Schön für dich, aber ich kaufe beim Händler meines Vertrauens und der hier in der Nähe ist und der auch mal ne Kleinigkeit sofort repariert ohne zu sagen "hinten anstellen" und telefoniere nicht den halben Tag in Deutschland herum in der Hoffnung das ich einen finde der noch mehr runterlässt und dann darf ich 300km fahren um das Rad abzuholen. So extrem ist die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität bei mir nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Günni69 (26. Mai 2007)

Ne ne, wer macht denn so was?  
Geht doch viel einfacher.  


Hier im Forum anfragen wer einen guten Händler empfehlen kann.
Zwei E-Mails geschrieben.
Hin gefahren um mit einem vergleichbaren Modell eine Probefahrt zu machen und das Glide ES zu bestellen. (Hin- und Rückfahrt 80km)
Hingefahren um Rad abzuholen (Hin- und Rückfahrt 80km)

Demnach 160km gefahren und einen netten Rabatt von Märchensteuer + 1% bekommen. Zusätzlich ist es noch ein toller Laden mit klasse Service und einer gescheiten Werkstatt. 

So, dann noch weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## alexlux (1. Juni 2007)

Nach scheinbar endlosen Zeiten des Wartens, der Vertröstungen, der Hoffnung und erneuten Wartens habe nun auch ich heute mein Glide ES bekommen 
Ich muss mich wohl noch an die deutlich aufrechtere Sitzposition gewöhnen, ansonsten aber   

Und nicht zu vergessen: Morgen werde ich noch einen Menschen glücklich machen, denn er bekommt das von mir "verschmähte" Cube AMS 125 K18


----------



## Sven7181 (2. Juni 2007)

achja ich hab auf mein Glide ES 18" auch ungefähr 8 Wochen gewartet, habe allerdings sofort die XT Shifter gegen XTR getauscht, sind doch was flotter 

habe das Rad Anfang der Woche abholen können...

...mein Problem ist nur das ich in den USA bin, mein Rad zwar bei mir zu Hause steht aber ich mich wohl noch 1 Woche gedulden muss bis ich heimfliegen kann - aber dann sofort auf die Mühle und Krachen lassen


----------



## stevens-fluent (3. Juni 2007)

Hallo. Gestern habe ich mein Fluent Team 18' abgeholt! Endlich, nach 3 Monate Wartezeit! ;-)


----------



## Riderman (4. Juni 2007)

ich kann euch was verraten.... der mugg holt heut sein GLIDE......aber nicht weitersagen....


----------



## Deraaf (6. Juni 2007)

Ich kann Euch auch was verraten...

...muss mein Glide ES jetzt nach 300km mal zur ersten Inspektion anmelden   .

Drück allen die Daumen, dass Sie Ihr Rad bald bekommen!

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## mugg (6. Juni 2007)

naja.....riderman hat es ja schon verraten.......

ICH HABE MEIN GLIDE ES!!!!!!  

erste probefahrt auch gleich nach dem abholen gemacht. ich muss sagen.....nicht schlecht. dauert halt ein bisschen bis man alles richtig eingestellt hat.....aber dann.....hat ein neues rad doch was besonderes.

ich bin bisher wirklich zufrieden. federung spricht sehr gut an hinten. die gabel ist eh klasse. werde es jetzt aber noch in härterem Gelände testen müssen.....vor allem bei schönen abfahrten.

bin aber sicher nicht endtäuscht zu werden.

allen die eins haben viel spass damit....und den anderen wünsche ich kein zu langes warten mehr(auch wenn es sich lohnt).

mugg


----------



## PE Ferdi (7. Juni 2007)

Habe gerade bei Stevens angerufen, die letzte rutsche Rahmen (GLIDE ES) kommt frühestens in zwei Wochen, wenn der Rahmenbauer diesmal sein Termin einhält. Mein Anfang März bestelltes sollte erst anfang Mai kommen, dann ende Mai und jetzt mal sehen 

Aber ich hoffe und warte 

Gruß PE Ferdi

Bis zum AlpenX ende Juli muss es da sein


----------



## Deraaf (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mein Glide ES wurde ja mit anderen Felgen (DT Swiss XR 4.1D) ausgeliefert, wohl wegen Lieferproblemen. Nur was für Naben sind da drin (keine Bezeichnung ausser Firmenlogo) ?

Schönen Gruß
D.R.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glide_ES-Biker (8. Juni 2007)

Laut der Aussage meines Händler OEM Naben von DT Swiss, die von der Qualität knapp über der Onyx einzustufen sind.

Gruß


----------



## twostroketomsi (8. Juni 2007)

hallo

sucht noch jemand ein glide es und ein fluent in 18 zoll?

gruß

tommes


----------



## kickmaster (18. Juni 2007)

Deraaf schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein Glide ES wurde ja mit anderen Felgen (DT Swiss XR 4.1D) ausgeliefert, wohl wegen Lieferproblemen.



Das mit den Felgen gilt wohl nicht für alle. Ich habe an meinem Glide jedenfalls die angekündigten DT X455.

Dafür habe ich den Team-Rahmen statt des ES-Rahmens wegen der Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens Stevens aufpreisfrei erhalten.

Gruß Kicki

PS: Irgendwer sein Glide in der Zwischenzeit erhalten?


----------



## PE Ferdi (19. Juni 2007)

Habe meine Glide auch noch nicht.
Aber in der letzten Mail von Stevens haben sie erste Juli Woche gesagt!

 
Gruß PE Ferdi


----------



## mugg (19. Juni 2007)

hi

ich bin mit meinem Glide jetzt in Waldhaus und Kirchzarten gefahren. bin echt super zufrieden. an der zeit hat das bike keine schuld.....das lag an meinem "vielen" training. hatte aber wirklich viel spass mit dem bike. leider sind die abfahrten etwas kurz in kirchzarten.......

ich hoffe es müssen nicht noch zu viele zu lange warten.

mugg


----------



## PE Ferdi (26. Juli 2007)

So jetzt bekomme ich endlich mein Bike! 

Aber kein Glide ES Rahmen, sondern einen Team Rahmen, da der ES Rahmen in 20" nicht an Land kommt .
Na ja, irgenwie musste mir ja Stevens mal entgegen kommen 

Mal sehen wie es läuft 
Soll am Montag kommen und am Dienstag fahre ich zum AlpenX, super Testphase, oder  


Grüße Thomas


----------



## Deraaf (27. Juli 2007)

Dann freu Dich schonmal drauf. Ich bin jedenfalls echt zufrieden, macht einfach Laune.

Schönen Gruß

D.R.


----------



## Joei (29. Juli 2007)

hey ,
Ich habe seit diesem Frühjahr ein Juke. 
Leider habe ich schon ne dicke delle vorne in der seite im Unterrohr. Der Sturz der dazu geführt hat war aber eigentlich nicht schlimm. Hat noch jemand diese erfahrung gemacht, dass der rahmen sehr dellenanfällig ist?
Gruß Jonas


----------



## PE Ferdi (11. August 2007)

Meine Glide ES (Team) nach dem AlpenX. 

Ist Spítzenmäßig gefahren! 

Bis auf den Sattel (SLR Trans Am) und die Griffe (Ergon) ist alles orginal!


Grüße PE Ferdi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

